# Using Urine As a Fertilizer



## nature is nurture (Jun 26, 2007)

I found this at hg420 and thought it was pretty informative (props to BuddyNugs) so here it is, also i took out a couple of not-so-important paragraphs to meet the 10,000 character restriction

a link to the original thread can be found at HomeGrown420 - Can I use my urine as a fert. (OG refugee thread)


*Can I use My Urine as a Fertilizer?*

Sure you can. In fact Sweden has tested a full scale urine recycling program. Among their findings they have discovered that urine is a complete fertilizer for farm use, lowers the environmental impact of wastewater, improves recirculation of the 3 main nutrients, and that the hygienic risks are negligible if handled properly. Nature has been making use of urine for centuries before humans had even mastered the art of agriculture. Animal wastes contain nutrients that plants needs, and in return they provide us with nutrients we need. It is a circle that has been broken only in recent years, but before you go using your pots as a urinal you will need to be aware of how to use your urine. DO NOT PEE DIRECTLY ON OR AROUND YOUR PLANTS. You will burn them. The following will detail everything that you need to know to be successful.

*Use in Soil*
Pure concentrated urine will burn your plants; it must first be diluted with water. Typically a ratio of 1 part urine to 10 parts water is effective. Some have gotten away with a slightly higher ratio on unusually hungry girls. It is recommended that you do not exceed 1:10, even though a nutrient burn with urine is rare, the smell can be unpleasant, and salts will build quickly, at higher concentrations. For younger plants start with a ratio of 1:20-1:30 and work your way up. As always do not fertilize germinating seedlings. Wait until the cotyledons (little round leaves) have fallen off before beginning any fertilizer regiment. Also it is not needed every water, every other or every third is sufficient. Let your plant do the talking, if she is a nice dark green then lay off a little, use a weaker solution and lower frequency, if she is getting on the yellow side then step up the strength a bit. Note: Urine can have a high salt content, depending upon your diet. I recommend that when you water with plain water, you allow some run off (approximately 1/8-1/4 volume of your pot) and toss it, this should rid your soil of excess salts.

*Use in Hydro*
About 8 ounces (1cup) for every 3 gall or reservoir water has been effective (thanks foto) but you should adjust according to your conditions, plant needs, and smell issues. The nitrogen in urine (ammonia and urea) must first be consumed by bacteria as food. The bacteria then store the nitrogen in the bacterial protoplasm. As the Bacteria die, they liberate the stored nitrogen as nitrate, sort of like a time release capsule, to be taken up by the plants. In soil this is no problem but in hydro setups there may not be enough bacteria culture to breakdown the urea and ammonia. Therefore it will be a good idea to drip your Res water through a porous material that can support a bacteria culture such as lava rocks, ceramic bio filter material, foam, sponge. It is up to you; it does not need to be fancy just able to support beneficial bacteria. This step may not be required if your root mass is large enough or if you have a trickle system through a porous medium like rockwool or coco. To get a good start on your bacteria culture you can get some bio-filter booster liquid from any aquarium shop. This liquid contains "good" bacteria that will help you develop a thriving population use as directed (usually a few drops per gal.)


*Nutrient Levels* (approximation, will vary according to diet)
Alanine, total ..... 38 mg/day
Arginine, total ..... 32 mg/day
Ascorbic acid ..... 30 mg/day
Allantoin ..... 12 mg/day
Amino acids, total ..... 2.1 g/day
Bicarbonate ..... 140 mg/day
Biotin ..... 35 mg/day
Calcium ..... 23 mg/day
Creatinine ..... 1.4 mg/day
Cystine ..... 120 mg/day
Dopamine ..... 0.40 mg/day
Epinephrine ..... 0.01 mg/day
Folic acid ..... 4 mg/day
Glucose ..... 100 mg/day
Glutamic acid ..... 308 mg/day
Glycine ..... 455 mg/day
Inositol ..... 14 mg/day
Iodine ..... 0.25 mg/day
Iron ..... 0.5 mg/day
Lysine, total ..... 56 mg/day
Magnesium ..... 100 mg/day
Manganese ..... 0.5 mg/day
Methionine, total ..... 10 mg/day
Nitrogen, total ..... 15 g/day
Ornithine ..... 10 mg/day
Pantothenic acid ..... 3 mg/day
Phenylalanine ..... 21 mg/day
Phosphorus, organic ..... 9 mg/day
Potassium ..... 2.5 mg/day
Proteins, total ..... 5 mg/day
Riboflavin ..... 0.9 mg/day
Tryptophan, total ..... 28 mg/day
Tyrosine, total ..... 50 mg/day
Urea ..... 24.5 mg/day
Vitamin B6 ..... 100 mg/day
Vitamin B12 ..... 0.03 mg/day
Zinc ..... 1.4 mg/day

approx 2 liters is excreted /day.

Human urine is a great source of auxin, in fact one of the most potent auxins can be found in human urine; indol-3-acetic acid or IAA. Among many things auxin is known to stimulate flower growth, promote ethylene production, and stimulate root growth.

I have gone though an entire grow using urine without any deficiencies, but many feel that during flowering your phosphorus levels are too low. If you desire, a bloom fertilizer may be used in tandem during the flowering phase.
A tea made with the Russian comphry plant (3.6-1-10.6) is an excellent organic bloom fertilizer for those of us who do not wish to use chemicals at any step. Also a tea of bone meal, or bone meal in your soil mix is probably the best way to add Phosphorus.

In addition I would, and have, cut back on the amout of urine used in the flower period (both frequency and consentration). There is some evidence that Nitrogen in excess will inhibit flower growth, and increase your 12/12 time.

Your body can only absorb about 10-15% of a multivitamin/mineral pill the rest is flushed out with your urine. Taking a multivitamin/mineral about 3 hours before your urine collection can give you many vital micro nutrients.

A balanced and healthy diet means balanced and healthy urine. Keep fit and eat well and you should have nutrient rich urine and happy plants.

*PH*
The PH value for human urine can range anywhere from 5 and 8.5 but most often is found between 5.5 and 7.5 in healthy individuals with a balanced diet. A value of 6 is average. High protein diets can lower PH (more acidic) and Vegetarian diets raise PH values (more alkaline). Urinary infection will increase PH value. Test your PH and lower it (coffee, lemon juice, or vinegar are great organic PH downs) if any higher that 6, especially if in a hydro system, or increase your protein consumption. If the soil you are using is fairly acidic, like peat moss you will want to make sure you are not dropping it too low with acidic urine; dolomite lime can help you buffer this up, or increase your vegetable intake and lower your protein.

*Pro's*

It Works
Tried and true. In my (and a few others) opinion it works as good as commercial fertilizers when used properly. A side by side clone to clone test has not yet been done (to my knowledge), but there is no question that urine produces healthy, frosty, dank nugs, as good as anything out there.

Cheap
You can't beat free can you? Not likely. Weather you are growing for pleasure or profit saving money is something that I think we all desire. If you have no problem with spending the money, then go right ahead. Call it ghetto if you want, I call it natures gift, and I intend to make the best of it.

Available
Its like fertilizer on tap. No hasty visits to the hydro/garden shop. No Ill have to do without for a while. Its always there when you need it.

Environmentally friendly
Many of us would like to preserve the earth. Well organic fertilizers are the way to go if this is part of your ethos. Chemical fertilizers are produced from petroleum products, natural gas, and coal. Minerals are made more soluble with acids. After the compounds are used by the plant the contaminants left over in the soil can become poisonous and over time can leave the land depleted and dead. Using organic fertilizers closes a cycle of life that has existed for millennia. We feed the plants and they feed us, much like the oxygen and carbon dioxide cycle.

Compost
Urine in your compost pile is probably the best way to get extra Nitrogen into your mix.

*Con's*

Salt content
Human urine will contain various salts. Depending on diet your urine can contain up a max of 2.2% salt, this is because the human kidney cannot concentrate salts to greater than 2.2%. On average salt content will be about 30g/L Total dissolved solids constitute about 5% of urine volume. As previously stated it will be to your benefit to allow some run off when watering and toss it, this will rid your soil of excess salts.

Infections and parasites
Hygienic risks are negligible, unless the urine comes in contact with pathogens after leaving the body. The urine of a healthy person is sterile in the bladder. If you have a urinary tract, or kidney infection your urine will contain bacteria that can infect others. It is quite impossible for the infection to be passed through the plant, bud or smoke. If you are sick the majority of pathogens that can transmit disease will die within 24 hours of leaving the body. Infections will increase both your salt content and PH values, and can contain bacteria that consume nitrates.

Imprecise
Urine fertilizing is not an exact science. Exact nutrient levels and concentrations cannot be accurately established without the proper equipment. Notwithstanding some trial and error is necessary in every fertilizer regiment. Certain strains can have differing tolerances, different growing conditions and methods vary in their ability to deliver nutrients reliably.


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 26, 2007)

golden flowers?


----------



## Mark. (Jun 26, 2007)

seen on the news 2 nite a woman drunk her own piss all her life an there lookin in2 it 4 cures 4 cancer an stuff lol


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 2, 2007)

im going 2 have a shit on my m8,s plants and c what happens


----------



## the widowman (Jul 2, 2007)

you guys don't half talk a lot PISS sometimes man!!! (if its organic give it a try)


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 2, 2007)

im growing bagseed. im gonna piss all over it and christen it and name it "Buds golden shower power" lol


----------



## Token (Jul 2, 2007)

This grow I'm going real organic I've been using my urine as nitorgen for my plants it's cheaper. haha


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 2, 2007)

fuck it...we put bat shit, cow shit, worm shit, molasses (who the hell eats that crap?), dusty ass perlite, the list goes on and on. Piss I'm sure aint' gonna hurt it none.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 3, 2007)

You don't REALLY know the full effects of using your own unprocessed urine in your grow. You don't know 
your exact state of health.If it's your garden for your own personal use and only yourself then go for it-if 
you plan on sharing or selling any don't piss on em, as others may share your love for pee plants.

At least boil it or something-ick.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 5, 2007)

shamegame said:


> At least boil it or something-ick.


I agree that just pissing on plants that you are going to consume later is just plain gross. 

Really though, if you boil it, you are just going to evaporate the water and concentrate what makes it piss (salts, toxins in your body, etc). Urine is sterile, so there is really no reason to boil it.

Still though, I don't want to smoke piss plants.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't think it would really affect the flavor of the bud if the plant does take a liking to it.

I would make sure I have no worms or anything transmittable to plants before i go this route.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 8, 2007)

your house will smell like a open piss pot 

an thats what u will be left with pisspot lol


----------



## Token (Jul 8, 2007)

true it does smell but I can the plants pick the nitrogen up quicker it doesn't hurt your plant it just stinks alil.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2007)

you pissers don't deserver to grow weed. piss off!!!!


----------



## eatAstar (Jul 8, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> fuck it...we put bat shit, cow shit, worm shit, molasses (who the hell eats that crap?), dusty ass perlite, the list goes on and on. Piss I'm sure aint' gonna hurt it none.



Amen Smoker. I mean, if you think about it, compost usually consists mostly of manure, or shit as you put it, and I would think that those of you who are repulsed by urine would be even more so with fecal matter. That is a very good point you bring to the table, and valid as well. I think most people just have a sort of mental block against _human_ excretions as fertilizers/composts. It's natural, is it not?

But hell, to each his own. Everybody does their own thing, and that's another part of cannabis culture that is exciting: the variations between plants even of the same strain. According to how it is grown, cannabis can have differentiations in taste, smell, texture, and color, and THAT is what makes it so special. There is one thing we can all agree on, however. Cannabis is one HELL of a plant!!!


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 8, 2007)

I know, but I feel distanced from it when it is animal manure in my compost, but _mixing your own piss with water_ seems like too much to me.

I am trying to convince myself to do it, but it just doesn't feel right. >.<


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2007)

mushrooms grow on cow pies. EAT SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 8, 2007)

Hell, messing with that miracle grow organic, putting my hands in what smells like (and probably is) chicken shit. Hell what can be worse?


----------



## nature is nurture (Jul 8, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you pissers don't deserver to grow weed. piss off!!!!


way to have an open-mind, man...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2007)

nature is nurture said:


> way to have an open-mind, man...




been doing this for 20 years and have never even considered pissing on my plants. that's just fucked up. way to treat the things you love. ....man.


----------



## weedlover35 (Jul 8, 2007)

dude are you on crack don`t do that to your plants. 


weedlover35


----------



## Slickness420 (Jul 8, 2007)

FDD, I respect almost every word that comes out of your fingers on this board, your one of my idols, but I don't think diluted piss would be THAT bad. I'm doing my first grow, and will probally use the technique. But im not gonna go stand out there early morning, with my wang out, acting like a sprinkler.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 9, 2007)

thats just perverted lol


----------



## D A R E (Jul 9, 2007)

Smoking your own piss, cool.


----------



## Slickness420 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I mean think of it, what if i just smoked a couple bowls, and I got the nice old THC filled piss, and then your plant gets that much more THC


----------



## nature is nurture (Jul 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> been doing this for 20 years and have never even considered pissing on my plants. that's just fucked up. way to treat the things you love. ....man.


back before modern technologies everyone used to think the world was flat

see what happens when you only have a one-framed mind?


----------



## Token (Jul 10, 2007)

I think that there is more behind this I think you have to eat right for it to work, i stoped one of my plants always needed more nitrogen (yellow leaves) I went back to fox farm ocance feed.


----------



## eatAstar (Jul 11, 2007)

I just have one question for all the nay-sayers in this thread: Since when has the counterculture become conventional?


----------



## EmPot (Jul 11, 2007)

I dont see why human urine is so taboo? Humans are animals too ya know 

This is a great idea, and if I can get some plants going I'll be doing it!

Feeding a plant > polluting


----------



## chabnock (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok, I read in a health Magazine, how these body builders and such drink their own piss for some enzymes, and other things. 

Just because these crazy mother fuckers think it is cool to recycle their own piss, does not mean I am going to drink mine. 

If you heard it was good for you plant to wipe your ass on them twice a day, right up the crack of your ass,, would you do it?

I am sure some will say yes, just for the thrill of that beautiful bud up your ass. But Homey don't play that game.

Also from what I have read, most animals piss, will kill the plant. Why screw with it. If you can not afford nuts, then make a compost pile out in the back yard, and try to get that to work. 

HEY!!! Step away from the Urinal, and no one gets hurt!!!!


----------



## nature is nurture (Jul 11, 2007)

chabnock said:


> Ok, I read in a health Magazine, how these body builders and such drink their own piss for some enzymes, and other things.
> 
> Just because these crazy mother fuckers think it is cool to recycle their own piss, does not mean I am going to drink mine.
> 
> ...


have you ever learned how to make an arguement? none of that was related to using urine as a nute

no one said we were peeing directly on the plant, its being diluted...

the only reason you guys are being "grossed out" by using urine as a nute is the stigma of urine being "dirty"...its completely sterile (as long as you dont have any bladder infections) and it completes the nitrogen cycle

(yeah guess what, chemical nutrients aren't a self-sustaining item, whats gonna happen X years from now when our planet is so polluted and people realize that we have destroyed our own environment)

/rant


----------



## chabnock (Jul 12, 2007)

Great, then Shit in your Cheerios, and delute it with milk.. Mmm. Mmmm.

You guys are fucked in the head, and if I ever smoked your PISS BUDS and found out about it, I would most likely end up in prison.


----------



## nature is nurture (Jul 12, 2007)

chabnock said:


> Great, then Shit in your Cheerios, and delute it with milk.. Mmm. Mmmm.
> 
> You guys are fucked in the head, and if I ever smoked your PISS BUDS and found out about it, I would most likely end up in prison.


You are in the organics forum knocking an ORGANIC source of nutrients. Why aren't you blowing a fuse over bat shit, or cow shit, or composted plant material?

I thought pot smokers were more open-minded to alternative ways of thinking but I guess I was wrong...


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 12, 2007)

i am quite open minded. but i also know that urine is a human waste product. it carries salts, and ammonia. urine is considered relatively steril in the bladder but when it leaves the body it can pick up bacteria. 

in the process of growing i can expect to make contact with my soil. with the ease of so many nitrogen sources available for growers, why would i want to touch or smell human urine?

i'll pass.


----------



## intratec (Jul 12, 2007)

This is my opinion. Why the hell would u wanna use your own piss to fertilize your trees? Thats just Fu*king sick. They make fertilizers for a reason and if your gunna say its costly then u shouldnt even be growing period. You might as welll take a shit and pretend like its some bubble hash and smoke it. I'm sorry to say but i've seen a lot of threads on here with people wanting to use their shit and piss to fertilize and that digusts me. WHY????? If your trying to be funny and cute your not.


----------



## EmPot (Jul 12, 2007)

nature is nurture said:


> You are in the organics forum knocking an ORGANIC source of nutrients. Why aren't you blowing a fuse over bat shit, or cow shit, or composted plant material?
> 
> I thought pot smokers were more open-minded to alternative ways of thinking but I guess I was wrong...


Guess human shyte doesn't stink eh?

Some folks need to realize that humans are PART of the chain, we DO NOT control it, we are NOT outside of it... we are 100% part of the earth, as much as a rock or a tree, or cow poo .

Your life means death, your death means life... we owe both to mother earth.

For the scientists out there, the empirical data has already been posted.. and I'm sure more info is available.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 12, 2007)

im just starting off some clones. im going to test this.if it works it works.


----------



## Token (Jul 12, 2007)

I already did it smells and fox farm works a hell of alot better. It's what you put in your body that you get out so if you eat fast food not going to work, R if you don't eat healthy then it's not going to have the nuts.


----------



## nature is nurture (Jul 12, 2007)

EmPot said:


> Guess human shyte doesn't stink eh?
> 
> Some folks need to realize that humans are PART of the chain, we DO NOT control it, we are NOT outside of it... we are 100% part of the earth, as much as a rock or a tree, or cow poo .
> 
> ...


more people should think like you


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 13, 2007)

*Being part of the food chain, nature etc is one thing.....*

*Using your own urine...especially in an indoor grow is another thing entirely.*

*Somewhere...you have to draw a line between whats sanitary (a pot of piss sitting in your home) and whats natural.*

*Pots-o-piss aint natural.....*

*But to each their own.....I hope those that will be smoking with you know that your urine is part of that smoke.*


----------



## eatAstar (Jul 13, 2007)

chabnock said:


> You guys are fucked in the head, and if I ever smoked your PISS BUDS and found out about it, I would most likely end up in prison.


HAHAHA Whoa Mister Badass. You're the one "fucked in the head". DELUTE it with milk? Learn to spell before you come badmouthing something you know absolutely nothing about. You made yourself look like a total idiot in this ORGANIC thread about ORGANIC growing.


----------



## ozstone (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess you wouldnt be using those buds to make cannabutter lol


----------



## NJgrower187 (Jul 14, 2007)

I've only read to the third page and just had to post. Piss is 100% sterile and you wouldnt be peeing on your plants you would be putting it on lik nutes in the soil. Cause if you pissed on your plants it would prolly kill them since when my dog pees on weeds and plants it kills them.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Jul 15, 2007)

Guys this is ridiculous, you know those patches of dead grass that dogs urine on all the time!? Yea! you want that to be your plant? Heck no!... Or is that a sign of overnute? :LOL:


----------



## the4bidn (Jul 17, 2007)

I just started growing however I think 99% of this is funny, because I would rather 'smoke' this human urine then bat guano or chicken shit. I bet it would disgust you that a lot of the vegetables you intake via mouth directly are growing in shit of both animals and humans. Most bud grown around me is pissed around when its grown wild.

We have tons of deer and I just started growing I pissed around my plants for the main reason of animals. I have no trouble with animals because they smell the urine and stay away for fear of humans. As far as fertilizers are concerned there much safer then chemicals as many stated.

Drink your own piss, then drink a bottle of Fox Farm nuts. I want to know if you live after the second. I wouldn't drink or smoke my own piss, eating mushrooms that grow on cow shit is something I can't do. However, pissing around my plants for them to get the nuts and deter animals is something that is just natural.

As others have stated its organic... It is in a organic forum, don't like it, don't do it. None of this input IMHO was nothing more then opinions and had nothing productive to do with the topic.

/endrant


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2007)

Wouldn't that, in essence be like smoking your own piss?
eww...


----------



## Desired User Name (Jul 17, 2007)

The plants only take nutrients from the urine so you're not smoking anything nasty


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 17, 2007)

im just bringing on some clones 3wwek old, and im feeding one piss as an experiment it seems to be doing fine ive started at 1/8 every 2 days for 8 days. now im on a 1/4 25%pee pee, rest filtered rain water weve got plenty of that this year. id never herd of doing this b4. ill give awt a go once?,hope it doesnt smell too much.


----------



## NJgrower187 (Jul 17, 2007)

On man vs. wild(discovery channel) he drank his own piss. He's alive and living well .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2007)

maybe truckers should start drinking it instead of pissing in a 20oz [while driving] then tossing that out along the hiway, peeing in a bottle while driving? the secret ingredient they use to cut the coming down off a 5 day meth run & sweaty ass smell is pee splashed all over.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm still waiting on someone to ask to use it in their hydro resevoir.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 18, 2007)

PISS IS POISON it can even make you go blind theres all sort of toxins in it and if your growing indoors your house will smell like a tolet and if its your bed room cupbord its going 2 be even worse imagin bringing a girl home and your bed room and it smells of piss lol it might have plenty of iron in it and all but theres as much bad id say 
good proper nute,s were made just for growing weed so people dident have to piss on the pot, shit in it or what ever else and there only a few $$$$$$$ id go for nute,s


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 18, 2007)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> PISS IS POISON it can even make you go blind theres all sort of toxins in it and if your growing indoors your house will smell like a tolet and if its your bed room cupbord its going 2 be even worse imagin bringing a girl home and your bed room and it smells of piss lol it might have plenty of iron in it and all but theres as much bad id say
> good proper nute,s were made just for growing weed so people dident have to piss on the pot, shit in it or what ever else and there only a few $$$$$$$ id go for nute,s


I have to disagree. I wouldn't ever recommend it, but you can actually drink urine... It's usually pretty sterile. Of course, pissing in a plant pot would probably be heaven for whatever bacteria might be lurking in there. The amount of toxins in there is about the same as tap water. The bacteria just makes it smell a bit and occasionally gives it a yellow hue. Your organs filter almost all of the harmful shit out.

Like I said though, I wouldn't recommend ever drinking it unless you absolutely had to.

~Ethno


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 18, 2007)

are your buds going to smell and taste of piss to becouse there is some nute,s thats made to add flav. to your buds so im guessing your buds will smell and taste like piss when harvest and cured i think the longer you cure it the more it will smell like piss 
and i suppose its what goes into your body is whats comes out so some people piss will be more toxin than others


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 18, 2007)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> and i suppose its what goes into your body is whats comes out so some people piss will be more toxin than others


Exactly. You eat healthy (or food without a lot of additives), you're good. I mean, they recommend that in the absense of medical supplies, soldiers piss on their comrade's wounds to act as an antiseptic to prevent against infection. It's gotta be pretty damn clean.

But I'm sure some people got the funk that could kill a rat.
~Ethno


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 19, 2007)

what about the final stage when curing im sure theres going to be piss in them buds still and when they sweat that piss is going to come out both in smell and taste like piss


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 19, 2007)

drink dye to make your piss purple to change your buds purple! Now i know how they do it.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 19, 2007)

Im Diabetic I Wonder If My Piss Has Loads More Suger In It.ive Tryin It On 2 Plants That Are Out Of The Way.no Stinky..and What About The Drugs And Chemicals In Peoples Piss? Wonder What This Would Do To The Plants.
I Prusume Its The Suger In The Piss Thats Helps Em Grow?
Like Mollassas? What Ever It Is ? Ive Looked It Up And All I Can Find Is Treacle. I Read A Thread That They Were Only Using Soil And Mollasses.any Say?


----------



## Token (Jul 31, 2007)

hahaha, i was watching the history ch and modern marvels was talking about organics and said that most organic produce is grown with human wast fert but treated, and at my new job we sell organic produce there and i have to say that the organics are twice as big as conventional  , but remember it goes though alot to make it a fert, it's not simply diluting it with water.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 1, 2007)

the two plants im growing ace andare doing fine. the best plants ive grown. there nice and not burned at all by over feeding like nutes do somtimes


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 1, 2007)

Any smell from it


----------



## videoman40 (Aug 1, 2007)

Actually the practice of using pee as s source of nutes for your plants, is an age old practice. As distasteful as I may think it is....I never was into golden showers. It is done all the time, and is considered organic too.
You can read more about the practice here.
Peace


----------



## LURP (Aug 1, 2007)

Marijuana Fertilization, Fertilizer Tips - Concept420 - Marijuana Entertainment and Information

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Marijuana Fertilization Tips[/FONT]
Home > How to Grow Marijuana > [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Marijuana Fertilization Tips[/FONT]*





The elements Nitrogen, Phosphorus, and Potassium are considered the important nutrients for strong growth. 




Calcium can be used to control the pH. 




Adding ample Nitrogen ensures fast lush growth, enabling a Cannabis plant to outgrow almost any other plant. 




Cannabis' need for phosphorus is the greatest during the seedling and flowering stages of it's life cycle. 




Potassium is associated with strong sturdy stems and plants with a high resistance to diseases and pests. 




Calcium is not added to the soil as a nutrient, but rather to balance the pH of the soil. 




To grow to a large size, marijuana requires a steady supply of nutrients, which should be added to the water on a regular basis. 




The amount of nutrients to add to the water depends on the size of the plant, the size of the pot, and the general condition of the soil. 




Always add water when you add any nutrients or fertilizer to the soil. 




It is recommended that you dissolve the fertilizer in the water before watering the plant. 




Adding more nutrients than a plant requires will toxify the soil thereby harming plant growth and development. 




Foliar feeding, or spraying the leaves with a fertilizer solution, is an ideal way of fertilizing large plants with nutrient deficiencies. 




Nutrient deficiencies can best be detected by a change in the condition and colour of the leaves. 




Soilless mixtures are a good alternative to using large amounts of soil, the main advantage being that the nutrient balance is easy to control. 




The pH is the measure of how alkaline or acidic the soil is and it's balance is determined by the amount of nutrients present in the soil. 




Although marijuana will grow in soils with a pH between five and nine, it thrives in soils with a neutral pH of around seven. 




Soils with a high content of organic matter are often quite acidic with a fairly low pH. 




Calcium can be used to balance the pH. 




Most nutrients are soluble in soils with a pH balance of between six and seven and a half. 




Continued use of Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium will lower the pH of the soil, this can be rectified by adding some Calcium. 




To save overfertilized plants, the soil can be leached by removing the top few centimeters and overwatering with lukewarm water. 




Although healthy, strong growing plants love a steady supply of nutrients, you should never fertilize them every day. 




A plant growing in a poor soil, low in nutrients will develop better than a plant growing in overfertilized soil. 




Although Carbon Dioxide cannot be classified as a true nutrient, it can been used to increase growth during the vegetative stage. 




To balance the pH of an acidic soil, crush some egg-shells and soak them in water. Then strain out the shells and pour the water over your plants. 




A soil rich in Nitrogen will increase internodal growth in the stems of developing young marijuana plants. 




*Urine is an excellent source of Nitrogen for marijuana plants, but as it is too concentrated to apply directly, it should always be diluted with water.* 




Unless the soil is poor in nutrients, a young seedling growing in a large pot doesn't require any fertilizing for the first few weeks of it's life. 




Although Cannabis does not grow well in a soil with a low nutrient content, this is preferable to a soil that has been toxified by over-fertilization. 




The influence of the soil, and in particular the nutrient content of the soil, to the potency of the plant is something which cannot be overlooked. 




Nitrogen can be positively correlated with higher potency and increased growth, and it is the most influential nutrient available to the grower. 




Organic fertilizers are less concentrated than chemical mixes, and as the nutrients are released more slowly, there is less chance of toxifying the soil. 




A typical program of fertilization may be to fertilize after the fifth week of growth, and then every two weeks thereafter until flowering. 




It is always better to fertilize your plants more often with a more diluted solution, than to give them concentrated doses at longer intervals. 




Always make sure that the fertilizer is completely dissolved in the water before you apply it to your plants.




*It takes less Nitrogen than other nutrients to toxify the soil, and hence there is less margin for error when using it as a fertilizer.*​


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 2, 2007)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> are your buds going to smell and taste of piss to becouse there is some nute,s thats made to add flav. to your buds so im guessing your buds will smell and taste like piss when harvest and cured i think the longer you cure it the more it will smell like piss
> and i suppose its what goes into your body is whats comes out so some people piss will be more toxin than others




Think about it this way, Cows eat grass all day. In fact, they eat grass that they have already eaten, vomited back up, and eaten again.

Now after bringing up that fact, ask yourself this, does steak taste like grass?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 2, 2007)

Organic Cows Lol 

Listen Thats A Shit Way To Make Some 1 Change View,s The Cows Flush The Grass Out Through There Ass,s And Its Only Grass At The End Of The Day And Any Bad Shit Gets Cooked Out No Cows Do Not Taste Like Grass and why would they ... Yes Your Buds Will Taste Like Piss Lol 

Your Plants Obsorve All That Piss Up And Fill The Buds With Piss And As Buds Are About 80% Water Or In Your Case Piss When U Have Them Cure In Jars There Going To Smell Even More Of Piss As It Drys Out Of Them Eww 
Its An Old Farmers Tail From The 1800,s 2 Piss On Your Crops Soil 
Its Just Not Right
It Might Be Full Of Nute,s But The Shit That Goes Into People,s Bodys Now Is Well Diffrent So Theres More Bad Than Good Even If Your A Coca Cola Drinker An U Piss On Your Plants It Will Fuck Them Up 

I Know My M8s Say Growing Weed Is A Piece Of Piss But Use Take The Biscuit Lol


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 2, 2007)

I used urine to fertilise my plant it is high in nitrogen. About the comment made about smoking pissy plants the best fertilisers are organic and most compost has a lot of manure in it. Chicken shit can be bought in pellet form and is high in nutrients for the plants. Plus i smoke on average between 5 to 7 grams of top quality skunk a day. Traces of cannabinoids will be found in ur piss maybe this will help the plant. 

I recommend using organic feedstuff when ever possible some have said that it gives the plant a sweeter taste. Although for commercial purposes miracle gro and Eco grow are probably the best to use.

Look after your plant and it will look after you.


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 13, 2007)

i will pee on one plant each time i go to see them to see if that one grows any differently. pee in the soil that is.. but i wont tell my growing buddy or anyone who smokes it... HAH fuckers 

people are acting like it's gross yet they stuff their faces with fast food, oreos, shitty sugary cereals, chips, mayonnaise, etc... urine is all naturale baby


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 14, 2007)

sonofnothing said:


> i will pee on one plant each time i go to see them to see if that one grows any differently. pee in the soil that is.. but i wont tell my growing buddy or anyone who smokes it... HAH fuckers
> 
> people are acting like it's gross yet they stuff their faces with fast food, oreos, shitty sugary cereals, chips, mayonnaise, etc... urine is all naturale baby


Diluite ur piss with water the the acids in pure urine can harm your plant. Try to dilute it with 10 parts water to 1 part urine this should help. And if u piss on ur plant raw it will smell. 

I dont use urine now to fertilise my plant just the fert i had was low in nitrogen so i used my urine to top it up. Then I bought a high N fertiliser so i didnt use urine after that.

And dogs piss on trees just their instinct to mark there territory but is also good for the trees, lucky trees lol.


Evil


Evil


----------



## RedGoblin (Aug 22, 2007)

How long does it take after you administer the urine/water solution before the plant can benefit from the nitrogen?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2007)

grass fed beef and grain fed beef do not taste the same, plantex or miracle-grow fertilized plants taste way different from those grown with good organics, peeing on your plants introduces heavy metals, undigested meds and other nastiness that our body doesn't process, why would you want the grow room to reek like a urinal? they sell nutes every day at stores, you fruitbats ought to visit one of those store things, when you get your head out of your ass try looking around to see where other people go when they need something they don't have.


----------



## Token (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah, indoors not cool, but funny storie my dad told me, he had a guy grow for him back in the late 70's eraily 80's and what this guy did is plant the seeds in a human wasty dump runoff that run off from his house. my dad give him skunk seeds and it always came out pretty good my dad said.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 5, 2007)

After reading this thread for 2 months, I desided to go in and take a piss on my plants, But I also had to shit so I thought what the heck. WOW.. what a growth spurt. My plants went from 3' to 4' over night, and the buds got a gooey brown glaze to them,nice and stinky, just like I like them. Mmmmm Mmmmm. nothing like the great taste of my ass and dick in my own mouth. NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

before you water your plants with piss, you drink it first. they say it's good for you. i've heard it's good for your complexion. rub some on your face. come on, it's only piss.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 5, 2007)

All you organic growers... I am so sorry. I just could not help myself. 

What can I say. Please forgive me.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 5, 2007)

Hold on here FDD.. you have heard my words about the pissing on your plants thing..


But lets look at history. Piss has been used for thousands of years. Piss is how the Roman's kept their teeth white, Piss is a part of how tribes used to tan hides. There are many, many, many ways on how the human race has used PISS to better themselves. I will always buy my nuts. but I will read about your Piss Pot Plants.


----------



## wutter (Sep 6, 2007)

so i should piss on my plant??


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 6, 2007)

Well hell yah, go out and drink a half rack of beer, and piss all over those plamts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2007)

wutter said:


> so i should piss on my plant??



you have to drink some first.


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont know about pissing on plants but..,i pissed on my hands after fireing my piece at some undercover,i think he was.well,better safe than sorry!if u dont know,pissing on hands covers up or takes off gun powder!!!!really


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> i dont know about pissing on plants but..,i pissed on my hands after fireing my piece at some undercover,i think he was.well,better safe than sorry!if u dont know,pissing on hands covers up or takes off gun powder!!!!really



i was watching CSI tonight. apparently gunpowder can get on a bracelet or watch. so piss from the elbows down just to be sure.


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i was watching CSI tonight. apparently gunpowder can get on a bracelet or watch. so piss from the elbows down just to be sure.


 Piss has DNA in it, duh u people are fucking gross too lol. If I catch any of you mother fuckers pissing on my plants, I'm going to feed your blood to them haha. My Xgf was an organic grower. She used to put her period juice in her nutes. My weed was always better though. She would say stuff like "you cheated by using man made chems" Who fucking cares I want the best weed I can make lol


----------



## Token (Sep 6, 2007)

It doesn't need to be accepted by you all for it to work shit fdd you use cheap products for that warlock plant i can almost promise you that the cheap products use human waste mixed with others waste (if organics) and r sold, so you all can keep being ignorant or you can accept that it's all part of biology nobody on the thread said it was the best because it's not but it does work and sorry you didn't ever hear of someone doing this guess you don't know old school hippies. And for the stupid guy "i better not get any of your piss buds", don't worrier your self i wouldn't sell to an Idiot follower, i have no problem telling people to go fuck themself!


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 6, 2007)

cloudflyer said:


> Piss has DNA in it, duh u people are fucking gross too lol. If I catch any of you mother fuckers pissing on my plants, I'm going to feed your blood to them haha. My Xgf was an organic grower. She used to put her period juice in her nutes. My weed was always better though. She would say stuff like "you cheated by using man made chems" Who fucking cares I want the best weed I can make lol


i think this was directed to me,hmmm,well i was not trying to hide who i am,i was trying to hide the gun powder so they could not prove that i shot the gun,i hope we r clear that i dont piss on my hands for fun,lol..your right,it is really fucken sick,but id rather have piss on my wrists than handcuffs....and pussy juice,that girl is a trip,lol...oh yaeh,this incident im speaking of was many,many moons ago!....rascalone


----------



## Juandivad (Sep 6, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> i dont know about pissing on plants but..,i pissed on my hands after fireing my piece at some undercover,i think he was.well,better safe than sorry!if u dont know,pissing on hands covers up or takes off gun powder!!!!really


You serious, you should be in jail, i tought this web site was for pot heads, normal people who smoke marijuana, but you made me feel like i was doing something wrong by smoking pot and growing it. you say it like were supposed to laugh or something. serious youre a criminal. firing my piece at some undercover. !!what the hell!!!! it sounds like a movie or something.
And regarding the pee thing, i use it for my plants i mix it 1/10 parts water and it works great, makes the soil really good, pee is high in nitrogen. try and youll see your plant gets really really green, and besides you should only do this once a week so they wont smell.


----------



## Token (Sep 6, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> i dont know about pissing on plants but..,i pissed on my hands after fireing my piece at some undercover,i think he was.well,better safe than sorry!if u dont know,pissing on hands covers up or takes off gun powder!!!!really


I'll teach you how to make a silencer that way you don't have to use pee


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 6, 2007)

Juandivad said:


> You serious, you should be in jail, i tought this web site was for pot heads, normal people who smoke marijuana, but you made me feel like i was doing something wrong by smoking pot and growing it. you say it like were supposed to laugh or something. serious youre a criminal. firing my piece at some undercover. !!what the hell!!!! it sounds like a movie or something.
> And regarding the pee thing, i use it for my plants i mix it 1/10 parts water and it works great, makes the soil really good, pee is high in nitrogen. try and youll see your plant gets really really green, and besides you should only do this once a week so they wont smell.


dude, r u retarded or something,i really made u feel like that?i wonder what else i can say to make u feel something!read the whole post before u put your comment out on the board,i think it was..."but that was many,many moons ago."i dont do shit like that anymore,if u were on this site long enough, u would of read the shit i put down about myself,of who i used to be.but comments like yours,u just jump in and wanna put something down and find a buddy to join in,relax bud,and go smoke some!!!!and i already went there,and dont wanna go back.i feel sorry for the people that r on your team,couse when it comes time to chose between getting cought and telling...i think we all know what team your playing for........u know what stranger...its not even that serious,ill admit i got a lil ticked,wouldnt u when some"stranger" says u should b in jail?...dude just grow or smoke and everything will b fine,and try not to let the things i say offend u,couse its gonnahappen alot here........good luck...rascalone


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 6, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> i think this was directed to me,hmmm,well i was not trying to hide who i am,i was trying to hide the gun powder so they could not prove that i shot the gun,i hope we r clear that i dont piss on my hands for fun,lol..your right,it is really fucken sick,but id rather have piss on my wrists than handcuffs....and pussy juice,that girl is a trip,lol...oh yaeh,this incident im speaking of was many,many moons ago!....rascalone


It was not directed at anyone. I was just saying why sprinkle your plants with DNA. It may be deluited or not a good enough sample but yikes. Also piss kills most plants. At least dog pis does. I think it is gross. If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Juandivad (Sep 7, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> dude, r u retarded or something,i really made u feel like that?i wonder what else i can say to make u feel something!read the whole post before u put your comment out on the board,i think it was..."but that was many,many moons ago."i dont do shit like that anymore,if u were on this site long enough, u would of read the shit i put down about myself,of who i used to be.but comments like yours,u just jump in and wanna put something down and find a buddy to join in,relax bud,and go smoke some!!!!and i already went there,and dont wanna go back.i feel sorry for the people that r on your team,couse when it comes time to chose between getting cought and telling...i think we all know what team your playing for........u know what stranger...its not even that serious,ill admit i got a lil ticked,wouldnt u when some"stranger" says u should b in jail?...dude just grow or smoke and everything will b fine,and try not to let the things i say offend u,couse its gonnahappen alot here........good luck...rascalone


Hey man seriously good answer, im sorry man, i shouldnt have judged you like that, it just seemed a little dangerous having a person loose, with a gun shooting people . Just seemed a little heavy. i just got a little, i dont know, its just that with the social rejection towards people who smoke weed, man thats one thing that pisses me off, is like in my school when people find out you smoke weed they act like if they were scared or something and see as if you were some kind of junkie or criminal, but if they had never found out about the weed they wouldn have found anything wrong with me, i do just as good as them at school, even better,but they found out so im the worst. they can go and get drunk until they throw up but if they find out someone is smoking weed, Oh my, the things they are going to say about you. when it should be equal to alcohol, seriously i have crashed my car like 3 times, those three times i was drinking before, and i always go around driving while stoned listening to music, beautiful, slow driving relaxed, and i havent crashed once while stoned. even my mom, for her i can go and get drunk and get home as late as i want but if i stay home, rent a movie buy some mc donalds and smoke a joint damn, shes going to send to rehab. that pisses me off. because weed is great i love weed and i love more that i can grow it and smoke it, a great hobbie also. thats why i have to keep my plants hidden in the closet. you wrote that and i tought no wonder, they go around with guns shooting people, but yeah i should have read the whole post before writing that.and just want to say that your answer was very diplomatic, very friendly. Good luck and by the way Pee does work.


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 7, 2007)

Juandivad said:


> Hey man seriously good answer, im sorry man, i shouldnt have judged you like that".>........im glad u r man enough to say you r sorry!alot a people would of kept going back and forth,u got a good head on your shoulders,and i can understand being judged,i feel u on that,i get it a whole lot!!apoligy excepted and vice a versa...i admit i lost it too.but know that that is over....i know i cant smoke with ya,but i just got back from dropping off my daughter and its time for a session,so ill blow some smoke for ya jaun,peace......rascalone
> 
> ps,your in college?


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 7, 2007)

cloudflyer said:


> It was not directed at anyone. I was just saying why sprinkle your plants with DNA. It may be deluited or not a good enough sample but yikes. Also piss kills most plants. At least dog pis does. I think it is gross. If it aint broke dont fix it.


excuse me cloudflyer for jumping the gun,iwas in the middle of a few threads and....u know what it dont even matter,sorry for being a real creepo,lol....blaze it!!...rascalone


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 7, 2007)

When People Say To Piss On The Plant That Its Good Was True At One Time Like When Old Irish Farmers Would Say ..... Go On Over There Yawnder And Hav A Piss Behind That Tree Its Good For Them Lol ,,,, 

Away Back Then People Would Have Only Eating Spuds And Veg , With Water Or Milk Yes That Would Of Been Some Good Organic Juice Mybe Back Then As What People Were Eating Was Natural ......now Nothing But Shit Gets Pumped Into Human Bodys Just Becose Of Handyness Far To Much Salt And Suger And The Other Crap ,, Vineger ,, Coca Cola ,, And All That Processed Crap 

I Cant See Pissing In Your Plants Being Good At All Dudes


----------



## Juandivad (Sep 7, 2007)

ps,your in college?[/quote]
Yeah im in my second year. 
thanks for the smoke ill do the same for you


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 7, 2007)

Mark. said:


> seen on the news 2 nite a woman drunk her own piss all her life an there lookin in2 it 4 cures 4 cancer an stuff lol


I cant understand how that would work because urine is all the excess nutrients your body DOESNT need or want within it. Why would you want to consume the things your body already has too much of and is trying to get rid of?


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 7, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> excuse me cloudflyer for jumping the gun,iwas in the middle of a few threads and....u know what it dont even matter,sorry for being a real creepo,lol....blaze it!!...rascalone


Dude WTF are you talking about bro. When you read my post do you imangine me being angry or upset in anyway at all? I was just talking about peeing on plants. I think your little scuffle has got you on the rise. For future refrence I talk like stoner cuz I am one.


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 7, 2007)

cloudflyer said:


> Dude WTF are you talking about bro. When you read my post do you imangine me being angry or upset in anyway at all? I was just talking about peeing on plants. I think your little scuffle has got you on the rise. For future refrence I talk like stoner cuz I am one.


 i was refering to the dna post and i thought it was directed to me,u said it wasnt,cool!as for being angry and upset,no,i dont think so,and ya the scuffle did have me on the rise,that was the reason i apologized to u......smoke on dude....rascalone


----------



## reeferman77 (Sep 12, 2007)

Still though said:


> Straight up!


----------



## Vegetate (Sep 12, 2007)

Piss had been used for centuries to bleach out leather becauseof its high amonia content. I think if it was a good idea we would have read about the Indians pissing on their corn and not just bleaching their hides. 

The only uses for human urine that come to mind are as a
component of fertilizer (mostly for the urea nitrogen
content). This cannot be done directly on growing crops
as it will burn foliage. Instead, urine can be added to
composting organic matter to supply nitrogen to the
composting organisms which then fix part of the nitogen
in forms which are useful in gardening. There may be a
small further use as an animal repellent to help prevent
deer and other pests from lunching in a garden area.

Written by *Jerry McCormick, Staff, Chemistry, Independent Consultant*


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 12, 2007)

I just tinkled in my DWC resevoir.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 13, 2007)

This thread should be well dead mann lol 

Has any 1 pissed on there plants yet and smoked them ?? 

Theres plently say its good who piss on there plants for nutrents but Has any 1 smoked from the plant that they used piss as nutes yet does it help with taste like normal organic nutes


----------



## duncan idaho (Sep 14, 2007)

Amen vegetate .ok for one thing, yes i ve smoked marijuana that i grew using my urine as part of the fertilization program.people need to do more research on a topic before making negative comments ,it just shows there ignorance AND for some people that posted ,how immature and narrow minded they are.For the love of god its not like your actually smoking urine. Think about all the outdoor marijauna thats grown and what must be in the dirt.Probably all the piss and shit from every animal u can think of along with im sure plenty of human waste.I bet most of u people have probably smoked ganja that human urine helped grow and didnt even know it.you guys really need to do a little bit of research and open your minds .Also "normal" organics wont help with the taste of marijauna except maybe sweet or molasses, so urine wont either, but its not goin to make it taste worse either. The major factors for taste other than the strain itself is the way u dry and cure your weed .so for the open minded and half way intelligent folks give the pee pee a try as long as you have a semi healthy diet your plants will love you for it, I promise.oh yeah just dilute 1 part urine to 10 parts water.


----------



## skunkwizard (Sep 15, 2007)

check out my gallery, they have not been urined directly onto, but very weakly mixed urine sporatically into the water when feeding into the soil. my trees are green


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 15, 2007)

skunkwizard said:


> check out my gallery, they have not been urined directly onto, but very weakly mixed urine sporatically into the water when feeding into the soil. my trees are green


Are you serious?


----------



## We1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Most fertilizers have been derived from urea---AKA urine
see the similarity look on the labels of Nutes.


----------



## newbutpersistent (Oct 14, 2007)

first of all, I would like one knowledgable grower in here to seriously say that marijuana (or any other plant for that matter) directly absorbs ANY product that is in the soil. Fertilizer goes into soil --> nutrients from fertilizer gets released in soil --> plant roots absorb NUTRIENTS (not original fertilizer). I'm sure some of you have attempted mollases in your grow, does it make your bud taste like mollases? Or does the natural sugars in the mollases get absorb and help the plant create the plant's natural flavors?

I'm especially surprised at FDD, who (I had thought) is a strong proponent of organic solutions. Put aside the stigma attached to human urine, and look at all the scientific tests done with urine.

Human feces, no, it has shown to be toxic and very harmful to plants (as opposed to other animals' feces) however human urine is not. 

DO NOT PISS DIRECTLY ON YOUR PLANTS!!!!

use it, diluted with water as part of your feeding program.

Would you eat grass clippings? No. Would you compost them and use them on your plants? Probably if you're interested in organic growing.

Also, about the toxins, yes, you can have toxins in your urine. An easy way to tell if your urine is toxic or not is to look at it. Urine should be clear, completely. If it is slightly yellow, there are a few toxins, if it is a dark yellow or orange probably don't use it. (You can probably notice that after a night or weekend of heavy partying and drinking, your piss will be yellow as hell. no good). I am a fairly healthy eater, and my piss is almost always completely clear.

Anyway, I am surprised at how many people are closed minded on this topic. please do some research on the topic instead of just spouting off about piss pots and what not.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 14, 2007)

i think its funny how people are like, im not gonna smoke pissy plants. but bat shit plants and worm shit is very tasty in a plant. we didnt even talk about compost. i have never tried urine on my plants. i just think its humorous. it reminds me of grade school were kids made fun of anyone for anything. like im not smoking your pee pee weed. ewww pissy pants na na na na. and its not like the urine wouldnt break down and be processed into different components.


----------



## newbutpersistent (Oct 14, 2007)

exactly my point, I won't try it on this grow, because I'm already trying a compost tea for this grow. However next grow I will definetly experiment with it.


----------



## SugaShane (Oct 15, 2007)

i dont recomend it, unless your diet is very managed and you dont eat unhealthy food like candy or fast food.


----------



## iToke (Oct 18, 2007)

~Im gonna go water down my pee now and give it to one of my plants that has slightly yellow leaves!

Hope it dont make it worse 

I haven't used any nutes yet cause i feel that adding chemicals just complicates everything, altho i intended on adding some blooming nutes once flowering starts.


EDIT: i didnt read the whole thread...but after reading hte last page i still dont regret what i just done 

When i was peeing in the measuring jug i was wondering what color pee is best ...now i no 

Mine was pretty clear with a hint of yellow, not atall dark 

Now u all know what my pee looks like
Who wants to smoke a fatty


----------



## TheGardenMan (Oct 19, 2007)

OK, its my very first grow but i think there's still more that i need to know about taking care of the plants etc when they get old enough. Ive got them in a 2 foot long rectangular planter, with a 250 watt heatlight about 2 feet above the plants. Also there's a fan in the closet to keep them cool. Im using miracle grow to feed them. It was already in the soil i bought. If theres anything you can tell me that i need to be doing plz do so. I need all the advice i can get.


----------



## BigJay (Oct 19, 2007)

piss in the toilet and give those yellowing leaves a 30-10-10 based plant food>

by the way stop using LSD just before u go in your garden


----------



## newbutpersistent (Oct 20, 2007)

GardenMan -
DO NOT use a heatlamp. If it is what I'm thinking it's like one of those shop heatlamps, Or like something fastfood uses to keep food warm. Which means it is incandescent (if it has a wire which runs electricity through it, like a regular light bulb, it's incandescent). I had a 150W heat lamp which I had tried to use one my first grow. Incandescents have a couple of things going against them. First and foremost, they do not produce the right light spectrum for growth, you can all the incandescent light you want and they will not grow, at least not to get anything useful out of them. Secondly, that will produce way to much heat, even if it's in a pretty open area. For lighting you're going to need either flourescent (cfl or shoplight types), or HID (Metal halide, high pressure sodium, or mercury vapor). There is plenty of information and debate on these two types of lights on the site. On the soil, MG soil is not the best, however, it is your first grow, and it will grow in MG soil. You just have a lot less control over the nutrient levels in your medium. Basically just read as much as you can.

Good luck.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Oct 20, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## newbutpersistent (Oct 20, 2007)

Also, how many plants do you have, and it sounds like they are all in the same container. If they are, tranplant them to there own containers, or at the very least put some kind of dividers in the soil, other wise one plant will become dominant and the other plants won't get enough nutrients. If you do transplant (I recommend), they don't have to go into huge containers, hell, takes some 20 oz soda bottles, cut the tops off and plant in those.

P.S. start a grow log. You can get more advice, and you don't have to jack anybodys thread.


----------



## 4ad (Oct 20, 2007)

Re: piss.....I hope everyone realizes that we technically drink piss every time we drink ANYTHING...water is like energy...it cannot be created or destroyed...the piss from the first human is still around...that strawberry gatorade you drank today?...could have been made from the piss of Napoleon at Waterloo.....that vanilla coke you had last week...yep...Jim Morrisons piss.


----------



## JJgrands (Oct 21, 2007)

> Of course, pissing in a plant pot would probably be heaven for whatever bacteria might be lurking in there.


lol. Soil is bacteria. Soil is life. The best reason for using urine for something is that it is there. There is no waste, in nature. When we attempt to grow "organically", by the very definition we are attempting to do what is natural and untainted through processing and technology. Thus, the raw animal feces used in composting, along with use of urine if not directly then indirectly as a source for fertilizer, represent techniques in "permaculture" design. To eliminate entirely the necessity for fertilizer through highly regulated soil amending, inter cropping, and landscape design (see God'a latest: rainforests) is the goal of the truly enlightened organic farmer. The one who understands all life processes have a fucntion, all cycles have us as the center piece, not as an outside observer.

This quote represents the inherant ignorance of the vast majority of the world population in terms of basic biology. The gigantic intermingling of various bacterial progeny WITHIN and BETWEEN living organisms is crucial to the existence of advanced life forms. You eat bacteria every day, alot of it. Ever eat yogurt? You are a slimy bacteria laden sack of shit, literally. It might serve nature to run you through with a knife and release your grab-bag prize of amino acids, nutrients, and a fuckload of dangerous bacteria (read: shit and piss/ blood and guts) for the plants in your area to thrive off of. Thus the idea of using urine as a fertilizer in some way is not grotesque, in fact it is so beautiful, so embodying of the true design of the World, of sustainable interconnectedness, everything with a purpose, everything with a place. Now, get in yours, bitch.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 21, 2007)

********* STOP PISSING ON YOUR PLANTS ***********


----------



## 4ad (Oct 21, 2007)

JJgrands said:


> lol. Soil is bacteria. Soil is life. The best reason for using urine for something is that it is there. There is no waste, in nature. When we attempt to grow "organically", by the very definition we are attempting to do what is natural and untainted through processing and technology. Thus, the raw animal feces used in composting, along with use of urine if not directly then indirectly as a source for fertilizer, represent techniques in "permaculture" design. To eliminate entirely the necessity for fertilizer through highly regulated soil amending, inter cropping, and landscape design (see God'a latest: rainforests) is the goal of the truly enlightened organic farmer. The one who understands all life processes have a fucntion, all cycles have us as the center piece, not as an outside observer.
> 
> This quote represents the inherant ignorance of the vast majority of the world population in terms of basic biology. The gigantic intermingling of various bacterial progeny WITHIN and BETWEEN living organisms is crucial to the existence of advanced life forms. You eat bacteria every day, alot of it. Ever eat yogurt? You are a slimy bacteria laden sack of shit, literally. It might serve nature to run you through with a knife and release your grab-bag prize of amino acids, nutrients, and a fuckload of dangerous bacteria (read: shit and piss/ blood and guts) for the plants in your area to thrive off of. Thus the idea of using urine as a fertilizer in some way is not grotesque, in fact it is so beautiful, so embodying of the true design of the World, of sustainable interconnectedness, everything with a purpose, everything with a place. Now, get in yours, bitch.


Well said JJGrands....you are truely an enlightened one!


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 22, 2007)

I use human poop and can grow giant buds


----------



## BuckTheSystem (Oct 23, 2007)

EmPot said:


> I dont see why human urine is so taboo? Humans are animals too ya know
> 
> This is a great idea, and if I can get some plants going I'll be doing it!
> 
> Feeding a plant > polluting


My g/f likes it lmao


----------



## BuckTheSystem (Oct 23, 2007)

4ad said:


> Well said JJGrands....you are truely an enlightened one!


LMFAO


----------



## BuckTheSystem (Oct 23, 2007)

*Gardening*

Urine has applications in gardening and agriculture as a fertilizer. Gardeners often recommend a dilution of 10-20 parts water to one of urine for application to pot plants and flower beds during the growing season; pure urine can chemically burn the roots of some species. Urine typically contains more than 50% of the nitrogen and phosphorus and potassium content of whole sewage, and is widely considered as good as or better than commercially-available chemical fertilisers or stabilised sludge from sewage plants. Urine is also used in composting to increase the nitrogen content of the mulch, accelerating the composting process and increasing its final nutrient values.
*
Food-crop agriculture*

Urine is also being actively considered as a fertilizer for use in food-crop agriculture in developed countries. Studies into its feasibility and safety usually indicate that it is an acceptable alternative to chemical fertilisers and stabilised sludge. However, the technology to implement its use on a large scale has not been developed, and is considered too expensive. There are also concerns over its safety regarding the potential for transmitting infectious disease and refluxing xenobiotic compounds (associated with toilet-cleaning products and prescribed drugs expelled in urine) in the human food chain. Proponents of adopting urine for this use usually claim the risks to be negligible or acceptable, and point out that sewage causes more environmental problems when it is treated and disposed of compared with when it is used as a resource. Critics generally agree that more research is needed into how the resource is to be collected, processed and handled.
*
Crop fertilizing*

A few people use urine as a crop fertilizer. These include organic farming cooperatives and eco-villages where special urine-diverting toilets with collecting tanks are installed. Many of these also employ concepts such as greywater irrigation and the composting of fecal matter. Many are the subject of ongoing feasibility studies sanctioned by governments and private organisations. These people generally reject safety concerns over its use on food crops provided that it is used with common sense. For example, application to fruit trees is considered safer than to bushes and especially root crops. It is also considered sensible to cease application at a safe interval before harvesting. However, the use of urine for this purpose is even rarer than its use on ornamental gardens.
In developing countries, the application of pure urine to crops is also rare. However, whole, untreated sewage, termed night soil, is often applied to crops and is considered essential. This practice has been applied, along with crop rotation schemes, for thousands of years.
In OpenDNS, urine used to be sold to farmers who process it into fertilizers.


----------



## AndrewBud (Nov 3, 2007)

dont piss on your weed there is way toooo much nitrogen in it...

will kill your plants...


----------



## BuckTheSystem (Nov 3, 2007)

AndrewBud said:


> dont piss on your weed there is way toooo much nitrogen in it...
> 
> will kill your plants...


I don't. I just found the read interesting.


----------



## thebign2004 (Nov 4, 2007)

didnt fuckin work for me just stunk up my soil.....


----------



## BuckTheSystem (Nov 5, 2007)

thebign2004 said:


> didnt fuckin work for me just stunk up my soil.....


LOL, yucky.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 12, 2007)

I think people are skipping over the information in this thread. You don't "piss on your plants". You dilute the urine (if it's clean) to a ratio of about 1:10 water. If you're pissing "yellow", you probably eat too much fast food or just generally don't have a healthy enough diet to do it. You plants would not be burned, smell, or anything of the sort unless you fucked it up.

Urine works. And it works very well; most nutrients on the market are derived primarily from waste products. It's just a bit too much for some people unless you REALLY want to go totally organic or run out of nutrients.

~Ethno


----------



## indica44 (Nov 25, 2007)

This works an it works good I have a friend who 74 years old an has used diluted piss to grow his weed for years one part piss to two parts water. Thier is no after taste an the plants stay green right up to when he picks them he does not foilage feed either. If you have kidney problems it wont work though


----------



## FropHead (Nov 27, 2007)

I've heard of doing this before. I can just imagine the look on my friend's faces when I tell them I grew my plants with my own piss...or piss from my whole family!

That moment would be so golden (no pun intended) it's almost worth doing...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 27, 2007)

yellow piss does not mean it is unhealthy or that you eat fast food....ever take vitamins? Your piss is bright yellow after taking some vitamins or when you are dehydrated....You could be incredibly healthy but take some vitamins even natural ones or get a little dehydrated (after working out, sports, etc.) and your piss will be pretty yellow.

I have tried this and even when I mixed just one or two teaspoons per gallon it honestly did still smell slightly like urine, especially after watering with it a couple times.

Maybe it would be better to use urine in an organic compost or something?


----------



## bwinn27 (Nov 27, 2007)

should you boil it first? and dont wana smoke any plant that piss is used in go buy some nutrients i use advanced nutrients mother earth super tea works great.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 27, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> should you boil it first? and dont wana smoke any plant that piss is used in go buy some nutrients i use advanced nutrients mother earth super tea works great.


Yeah I use Fox farm nutes...grow big and tiger bloom 

But I did test this before


----------



## bwinn27 (Nov 27, 2007)

did it work


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 27, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> did it work


yes mixing it 1-2 teaspoons per gallon worked but like I said it smelled a little after a couple times 

You wouldnt think the tiny bit of urine would smell....and it doesnt really at first but I think bacteria just thrives off of the urine or something because it gets a little musty.


----------



## bwinn27 (Nov 27, 2007)

what if you have i urinery track infection? just fucking around but would it matter?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 27, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> what if you have i urinery track infection? just fucking around but would it matter?


good question...


----------



## bwinn27 (Nov 27, 2007)

have to give it a try


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 27, 2007)

it is best if you shat on your plants.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 27, 2007)

ive tryed urine as a fert, it works, plus it doesnt smell,onced mixed with wayer, just dont staend the urine, thats when it starts to smell. all i found that it worked great upto week 6/7 of 12/12 but then i had to use reg food, when fed on urine, the plants have never looked as healthy. i also used blood/bone meal.


----------



## indica44 (Nov 27, 2007)

Some think it is gross but urine is clean enough if you cut yourself bad in the bush put urine on it to slow down bacteria growth it is a survival tecnique. It will not work it you have kidney problems. Like I said in a earlier post A farmer friend of mine grew crictal mass with urine two parts water to one part urine an it was the greenest healthyest looking specimens you could find. You will put cow shit bird shit bat shit an YES EVEN CHIKEN SHIT but not urine some people think would be smoking urine infested pot I did not smell any urine all I smelled was the pungent oder of WELL GROWN WEED


----------



## potpimp (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I'd just let that be my little secret, LOL. Actually, a human's urine contains enough nutrients to grow enough corn, wheat and ...something else, to live off of. It does need to be diluted 10:1 (from what I read). You can also drink urine in a survival situation but it needs to be drank soon, not saved. It is sterile as soon as it comes out but it's the perfect breeding ground for existing bacteria. Some Mexicans out in the gulf survived for weeks and the only thing they had to drink was their own pee.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 27, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> I agree that just pissing on plants that you are going to consume later is just plain gross.
> 
> Really though, if you boil it, you are just going to evaporate the water and concentrate what makes it piss (salts, toxins in your body, etc). Urine is sterile, so there is really no reason to boil it.
> 
> Still though, I don't want to smoke piss plants.


I didnt read the whole thread just the first page... but boiling piss would make amonia. and I'm pretty sure your plant would try and kill you for that


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 27, 2007)

tckfui said:


> I didnt read the whole thread just the first page... but boiling piss would make amonia. and I'm pretty sure your plant would try and kill you for that


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 27, 2007)

Pissing on the compost pile is a good way to add nutrients. That's as close as my girls will get to raw urine.

At least your bud will be men's room fresh.


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 27, 2007)

who the hell revived this thread!

piss painters!


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

When ever I get Athleets foot...(hardly ever now) I piss on my feet in the shower...It works..

What i've been doing to my neighbors petunias, pissing on them, seems to be working just as well...
I've always wanted that spot for a rose bush...he he he

Will not debate urine/nutrients here..............
Dont piss on your plants..............
That's an Urban legend.................
Urea does not (break down/ dissolve), it will build up as a salt/
Urea is already dissolved....as far as it can....
The Nitrogen/Nutes you are trying to achieve will be "Locked" up and an acidic solution will build up that can not be neutralized~~~
Quit pissing on your babies!!
Show them love!!!


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> who the hell revived this thread!
> 
> piss painters!


 
L m ass off!!!

Just trying for a new rank...look what happens when you start reading threads from LAST to first..."Whadda bout ..???"


----------



## budman56 (Nov 28, 2007)

All commercial high nitrogen fertilizers are made from piss, it's called Ammonium Nitrate the favorite fertilizer of terroristsand Oklahoma bombers. Look at the label , the main ingredient, UREA, it works great but it makes your pot taste and smell pissy. I was embarassed by an older grower when I was complaining about how my pot had that dog piss smell to it. He was laughing at me and asked me what I used for my nitrogen source. I told him nitrogen urea as it said on the 50lb bag. He said nitrogen WHAT and then it dawned on me. Try dried blood or blood meal but put up fencing to keep the skunks from digging up your plants looking for whatever is dead in the soil


----------



## HippieMan (Dec 10, 2007)

ive been drinkin my piss for years now, are you sayin my plants coulda drank it instead?


----------



## tckfui (Dec 10, 2007)

man oh man!!! why would you give it to your plants instead? you need it more than them!!!
lots of people who lived to be really old did it by drinking a glass of their own pis a day... and some of them acredit there longevity to piss drinking


----------



## cloneup (Dec 10, 2007)

i use pewp in my trees, so i guess pee would be good too.....


----------



## bmillard (Dec 24, 2007)

would you smoke something i pissed on ( i dont think so )


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 27, 2007)

You people who pee in plants better flush well. Remember karma sucks and if you give ur friends piss weed ( even thou its funny as hell) something or someone might just come along and take a leek on u. Buy nutes its like $5 for like 1/2 pound of blood meal


----------



## oneyearorange (Dec 27, 2007)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> You people who pee in plants better flush well. Remember karma sucks and if you give ur friends piss weed ( even thou its funny as hell) something or someone might just come along and take a leek on u. Buy nutes its like $5 for like 1/2 pound of blood meal


I dont think that we piss in our weed to laugh behind our friends back. I use it because its a great fert. I do flush very well though. It's the other things i do to my weed to laugh behind my friends back that you have to be careful about.


----------



## oneyearorange (Dec 27, 2007)

bmillard said:


> would you smoke something i pissed on ( i dont think so )


And you dont just wip it out and piss in the pot that the plants in. You use very a small about mixed in when you water your plants. I talking 1/8 a cup to a gallon maybe even a little less!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 27, 2007)

Only girl pee works, guy pee will kill your plant.....why do people insist on uisng piss? Also ammonium is bad not good for plants.


----------



## oneyearorange (Dec 27, 2007)

My plants did fine with my guy piss! Also how is a girl suppose to get it in the pot. I think that would make a mess. At least us guys can aim and get it right in.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 27, 2007)

oneyearorange said:


> My plants did fine with my guy piss! Also how is a girl suppose to get it in the pot. I think that would make a mess. At least us guys can aim and get it right in.


lol, hey you get the joke I was waiting to get ridiculed. True guys have a natural aimer....so much better to be a guy.


----------



## oneyearorange (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh I get it so you want to laugh watching her try to pop a squat in the plants. That would be a nice sight.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 27, 2007)

lol, ewwww no way


----------



## pastafarian (Dec 27, 2007)

i hear that if you wipe your arse on the fan leaves it gives your buds a lovely taste of shit when you smoke them if this interests you aswell lol


----------



## heavenlysmoke (Dec 27, 2007)

im guna dilute my cum and spray it on one of my female plants and see if it produces seeds that grow into talking plants,,,,NOT!lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

pastafarian said:


> i hear that if you wipe your arse on the fan leaves it gives your buds a lovely taste of shit when you smoke them if this interests you aswell lol


 i have done this for years and everyone says my weed is the SHIT lol.


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 27, 2007)

that sounds stupid


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 27, 2007)

highguy4706 said:


> that sounds stupid


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA STUPID AS SHIT!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA STUPID AS SHIT!!!!!


 lol, like the avatar nsw..


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 27, 2007)

someone just said in another thread to use your girls menstreal juice


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

highguy4706 said:


> someone just said in another thread to use your girls menstreal juice


 now that is just crossing the line and gross. lol j/k makes me nauseous though. people would be like damn why does this bud taste like rusty rotten tuna.


----------



## pastafarian (Dec 28, 2007)

make her a nice cup of tea aswell


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Dec 28, 2007)

dont do none of that who ever comes up with these ideas are fuckin sick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 28, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> dont do none of that who ever comes up with these ideas are fuckin sick!!!!!!!!!!!


Sick as in "That car is sick as shit man"


----------



## smoke weed everyday (Jan 16, 2008)

hell yea nigga im gonna fucking drown my plants in the real liquid gold, unlike that shitty ass beer.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 16, 2008)

smoke weed everyday said:


> hell yea nigga im gonna fucking drown my plants in the real liquid gold, unlike that shitty ass beer.



Yeah man its sick as shit bro!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 16, 2008)

Ying ying botta bing

bo bang bo jang

slippity slang 

ding dang urang

wing wang wong ping pong


----------



## idol (Jan 17, 2008)

it souns sik. bot it isent, urine is as natural as every other shit we guive to hour babies.
havent any one ben thru first grade, pee and poo are the key ingedient in the natural nitrogen cicle. no mater where it comes from. it is steel pee and it is every thing a plant needs because it contains every nutrient it needs.





Just from first grade.
I cant belive that some people say urine cant be used as a fertilizer.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 17, 2008)

idol said:


> it souns sik. bot it isent, urine is as natural as every other shit we guive to hour babies.
> havent any one ben thru first grade, pee and poo are the key ingedient in the natural nitrogen cicle. no mater where it comes from. it is steel pee and it is every thing a plant needs because it contains every nutrient it needs.
> 
> 
> ...



I actually use urine sometimes....just for the hell off it....Ill piss just taaaad bit in a jug with my regular nutes plus some molasses.....

I swear it gives the weed the slightest bit off a piss scent though....no lie....


----------



## tckfui (Jan 17, 2008)

I believe I've read of people using piss in home made fertilisers, but from animals... but what do they do? how do you get an animal to pee in a bottle?


----------



## Budsworth (Jan 17, 2008)

uSE LITTLE COWS.


----------



## human8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I saw the nutrient list posted from this article but,
people The Indian Ayurvedic system of medicine has used 
urine therapy for thousands of years, not even a topic for
informed debate.Although that is for human consumption
It's a tried and true organic fertilizer as well.and
Yeah, dilute it, plants love homeopathic remedies!
lol.....
If only my plants uninated I could reintroduce a dilute concentrate
as an immune booster! like a self formulated vaccine for weed.

AWAKENING THE HEALER WITHIN

We are in a very magical era: all around us, on all levels, we are witnessing the connection between the East and the West, the ancient and the modern, spiritual heritage and science. We are so truly fortunate to be living in such an exciting time, and to be able to watch in awe the way life unfolds before our very eyes. Modern scientific research is discovering today that ancient spiritual ideas come very close to today's most recent discoveries in the field of quantum physics and vibrational healing methods.

One such powerful practice for healing that is continuing to flourish today is Shivambu Shastra, respected for thousands of years as the "Mother of Ayurvedic Medicine" and commonly known as "Self-Urine Therapy". Shivambu means literally "Water of Shiva", referring to the auspiciousness of the practice. Its "method of drinking urine for rejuvenation" is outlined in the Shivambu Kalpa Vidhi, part of a 5,000-year-old document called the Damar Tantra, linking this practice back to the Vedas, the sacred Hindu texts. Self-urine therapy has been seen as one of the divine manifestations of cosmic intelligence, and has been used as such by Indian yogis to unleash kundalini up to their third eye.

There is something esoteric about urine. It is considered to be a supernatural, living food because it is a by-product of the blood and contains "life force" or prana. Using urine as a therapeutic tool mirrors to us the "healer within" who works on a mechanistic level as well as on an energetic level. This implies that urine, as a holographic substance, has the ability to affect all levels of being--from the physical, through the electromagnetic fields of the emotions and the mind, up to the subtler vibrations of the soul.

Urine is considered to be an invaluable source of nourishment and healing that perhaps has been too controversial or not financially rewarding enough for it to be talked about and encouraged as a potent medicine. One's own urine, a living food, contains elements that are specific to one's body alone. The body is constantly producing a huge variety of antibodies, hormones, enzymes and other natural chemicals to regulate and control its functions and combat imbalances that one may not be aware of.

Clinical studies have proved that the thousands of critical body chemicals and nutrients that end up in urine reflect the individual body's functions. When re-utilised, these chemicals and nutrients act as natural vaccines, antibacterial, antiviral and anticarcinogenic agents as well as hormone balancers and allergy relievers. The information that urine contains therefore cannot be duplicated or derived from any other source. Just as nature produces no two people who are exactly the same, there are no two urine samples in the world that contain exactly the same components.

A STERILE BY-PRODUCT OF BLOOD FILTRATION

Urine is not a dirty and toxic substance rejected by the body. Urine is a by-product of blood filtration, not waste filtration. Medically it is referred to as "plasma ultrafiltrate". It is a purified derivative of the blood itself, made by the kidneys--whose principal function is not excretion but regulation of all the elements and their concentrations in the blood. Urine can be compared to leftovers from a meal, and this metaphor may help us understand why our bodies excrete elements that are valuable to our health and well-being.

Nutrient-filled blood passes through the liver where toxins are removed to be excreted as solid waste. Eventually, this purified "clean" blood undergoes a filtering process in the kidneys, where excess water, salts, vitamins, minerals, enzymes, antibodies, urea, uric acid and other elements not usable at that time by the body are collected in the form of a purified, sterile, watery solution that is urine. The function of the kidneys is to keep the various elements in the blood balanced. The important elements in the blood are not filtered out because they are toxic and harmful to the body, but simply because the body does not need a particular concentration of an element at that specific point in time. It is this very regulating process of the kidneys that allows us to eat and drink more than our bodies need at any one time.

BIOCHEMICAL COMPONENTS

Urine is estimated to have thousands of biochemical compounds, but only 200 or so have been studied. It contains an incredible array of critically important nutrients, enzymes, hormones, natural antibodies and immune defence agents.

Some of these components are well worth further consideration--such as allantoin (also found in comfrey, known as "bone-knit", and in aloe vera, which guards against sunburn); the amino acid creatinine (popular with body-builders); DHEA hormone (proven by research to have anti-ageing, anticancer and anti-obesity properties); melatonin (known for its calming effect while strengthening the physical body and immunity); and sex hormones such as testosterone, androgen and oestrogen.

In view of such an array of ingredients, it is easier to understand urine's antibacterial, antifungal, antiviral, antineoplastic, anticonvulsive and antispasmodic effects.


----------



## We1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I eat mushrooms, just cause they grow on shit doesn't mean I eat shit...Oh yeah, I piss on all of my weed, not for fertz...But in spite, quit calling me in the middle of the night!!!! But then again back in the good-ole-days docs used to have to taste piss!!!!!!


----------



## We1 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you live in the midwest I can assure you, unless you grow your own, you have had the privilege of smoking my pee pee!


----------



## clark (Jan 8, 2009)

how do you get the urine to do that


----------



## rednug (Jan 11, 2009)

k . 

so first

in the wild plants get pissed on all the time, and natural weed is some of the best

secondly- by the time you move on to budding and u have your final product there wont be any piss in the plant

and you only use pee in the veg. stage

peace out bros : )


----------



## maccer (Jan 16, 2009)

my girlfriend takes a contraceptive pill would her piss a)be better than mine and b)help produce female plants from seeds? just a thought. if so dont know how to approach the subject of her pissing in a jug lol.


----------



## OldBastard (Jan 23, 2009)

Arrid said:


> Wouldn't that, in essence be like smoking your own piss?
> eww...


 Reading this thread....
Are all you naysayers just complete idiots?

You don't smoke your piss, you dummies, the plant ONLY takes in the nutrients it needs.
No MATTER the source.
Ain't it grand to know how the opinions of 2/3rds of the population, on a given subject

REGARDLESS of facts or science, just because of stupid cultural consensus and bias?

Ghandi drank his own piss, as do a lot of Indian/hindus.


----------



## Token (Jan 23, 2009)

OldBastard said:


> Reading this thread....
> Are all you naysayers just complete idiots?
> 
> You don't smoke your piss, you dummies, the plant ONLY takes in the nutrients it needs.
> ...


Thats why the people that know, just don't say anything anymore cause there are a lot of retarded people on this forum. The evidence is in commical grow for anything organic they use are wast, so if you go to the store and by an apple that says all organic; the nutrients they used are more then likely yours are someone elses. but then again americans are naturaly this way to begain with most americans will eat something as long as they only know it came from a cow, americans will take a drug not knowing how its made, just as long as it works. 

some people are just bull headed and you can't do anything about, so you let their ignorance pay off for you if their bull headed they don't ask questions they just go off info givin.


----------



## god420 (Jan 23, 2009)

i remember a cheech and chong movie when their talking about piss'n on their plants lol. but hey dont think off them as nasty plants we do use bat shit as a fertilizer pee isnt much different


----------



## outdoor master (Jan 23, 2009)

human8 said:


> I think I saw the nutrient list posted from this article but,
> people The Indian Ayurvedic system of medicine has used
> urine therapy for thousands of years, not even a topic for
> informed debate.Although that is for human consumption
> ...


 

WOW thats what im talking about plus+++ FRICKEN REP...

Im going to do this just because modern day society as a bad outlook on urine users, doesnt mean this isnt a great thing.

yOU are very knowledgable my friend did you research for all that?. or was that off the top of your head?



kiss-assgreat shit


----------



## outdoor master (Jan 23, 2009)

Token said:


> Thats why the people that know, just don't say anything anymore cause there are a lot of retarded people on this forum. The evidence is in commical grow for anything organic they use are wast, so if you go to the store and by an apple that says all organic; the nutrients they used are more then likely yours are someone elses. but then again americans are naturaly this way to begain with most americans will eat something as long as they only know it came from a cow, americans will take a drug not knowing how its made, just as long as it works.
> 
> some people are just bull headed and you can't do anything about, so you let their ignorance pay off for you if their bull headed they don't ask questions they just go off info givin.


 

I KNOW RIGHT WAKE THE F up america. I live in the usa and theres alot of close minded ignorance, that is equal to stupidity. Im going to do this because its a hidden voodoo practice in a way


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Jan 23, 2009)

why not go out n buy your nutes like normal people, then your plants dont have to deal with all the shit you ate n drank in the past day ! id never piss on my plant dirty cunts haha


----------



## Arizona Farmer (Jan 23, 2009)

I have studied and have been using organic gardening methods for fruit and vegetable crops. Compost is the best food you can give to your soil. In organic gardening you feed the soil and the soil feeds the plant. It can take years sometimes to get your soil to it's best stage for growing, at this point no fertilizer organic or otherwise is needed, only a good quality compost is needed. For soils that are not 100% ideal will require fertilizer of some level to properly feed the soil. There are various organic components you can use to feed the soil. Some of the more popular are things like animal blood, bones, manure, oyster shell, organic calcium, urine etc... Human urine as a fertilizer is as natural as using any other animal product. The human is an animal just the same as a cow or a chicken or what ever. If you don't approve of using urine to fertilize your crop of happy plant that is fine because there are other things that will work to provide the necessary nutrients for your plant. I add my urine to compost that I make from my neighbors horse manure and kitchen scraps. Along with my compost I also use urine to fertilize my fruit trees, shade trees, flowers, roses, tomatoes etc. I am growing my very first crop of happy plant this year and will be using urine for that also. To say that urine, when used properly will make your pot taste like urine is not accurate any more than saying your pot smells like bat shit, or chicken shit, or cow shit etc. One of the reasons I use urine is because I feel like I am recycling and completing the balance of nature, and the price is right and it is readily available and convenient. When I am away from home and have to use a toilet I feel like I am wasting my precious urine. I know some of you won't use my method and that is OK, but it is natural and is healthy organic gardening. There have been studies and it is already proven to be safe and it does work quite well. I am not sure if I would use it for indoor gardening in pots as it may cause some odor, but maybe not I have never tried that. I think it is childish to criticize other for using these natural methods as they are already scientifically proven effective and safe. So use the methods that work for you and make you happy.


----------



## outdoor master (Jan 24, 2009)

SkunkyMonkey! said:


> why not go out n buy your nutes like normal people, then your plants dont have to deal with all the shit you ate n drank in the past day ! id never piss on my plant dirty cunts haha


 
unless ur shooting crack, and or fat, or have an unhealthy body, stop being ignorant, stop thinking human beings are above everything else, YOU USE BAT SHIT OW SHIT CHICKEN SHIT, scraps. 

ur a vagina


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Jan 24, 2009)

outdoor master said:


> unless ur shooting crack, and or fat, or have an unhealthy body, stop being ignorant, stop thinking human beings are above everything else, YOU USE BAT SHIT OW SHIT CHICKEN SHIT, scraps.
> 
> ur a vagina



haha cows and bats dont eat macdonalds everyday and other unhealthy foods unless your on a good diet i wouldnt do it, fair enough if your watching what you eat but most people i no dont .


----------



## outdoor master (Jan 25, 2009)

SkunkyMonkey! said:


> haha cows and bats dont eat macdonalds everyday and other unhealthy foods unless your on a good diet i wouldnt do it, fair enough if your watching what you eat but most people i no dont .


 
sorry to hear u eat mcdonalds everyday. And the human race is a animal species, we are just highly developed and can ration unlike most species on the earth. We always destroy and never can incoporate, humans are a sad sad race


----------



## outdoor master (Mar 11, 2009)

EmPot said:


> Guess human shyte doesn't stink eh?
> 
> Some folks need to realize that humans are PART of the chain, we DO NOT control it, we are NOT outside of it... we are 100% part of the earth, as much as a rock or a tree, or cow poo .
> 
> ...



well said 

and i thought id revive this thread bc theres alot of good information, and to all the closed minded thinkers, get off your fat ass put down the fast food, and eat healthy bc ur piss would be the best thing you could ever do for your plants, alot better than the store bought processed chemicals killing mother earth


----------



## truebud420 (Mar 12, 2009)

hahahhahahah ive been using diluted piss for ages im too lazy and moneyless to go to the actual store and buy chemecals i grow my own food and my own smokage and live off the electricity of my wind turbine.
so you close minded people could say im extremely unhealthy but i havnt gotten sick for 3 years since i started growing every thing..
im one of the happyest people i know so you can cry but if you wanna live like a human being you have to actually act like one if we have superior intelligence how come we're still the #1 polluter, still kill each other, and what you call morals are to blame pee for god sake is sterile how many times does this have to be said

who ever used the urine fertilizer enjoyed. its none polluting and your mj will grow better!


----------



## PHâ¡Â£MÃR BÃWÂ£Â§â¢ (Mar 12, 2009)

I say if urine is good for plants then id better take MY vitamins!!! YeeHaaw! Yep!


----------



## reeferMaster (Mar 13, 2009)

its only to a certain concentraion. the water we drink to day probly contains dinosar piss. water back in the old days flowed natraul with all kinds of shit flowing in it. now days tap water is known to contain minor levels of sewage and broken down medications. dont diss the organics. some of the shit ive used created some of the beautyfulist plants ive ever seen and belive me when i say id rather drink my own piss then eat a couple spoon fulls of seabird guano haha. piss is natraul. every thing that happens affects the plant. just think what if deers are pissing in your stream that you use to water your plants is that bad? i think not what about fish poop? just think if a deer ate all your big leaves off at budding time naturally supercroping your plant. wild life is amazing.


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 13, 2009)

Bible Quote: " My people suffer from lack of knowledge. "

Not a better sentence in the whole funny little book.

Urine from a person that especially has a good diet, is great for plants when used correctly.

We are, what we are and we have just forgotten, that we are still a part of and not seperate from.

My plants get great organic soil with worm castings and Mycogrow Fungi and urine and Molasses and Raw Honey.....that is pretty much it outside of the worms that are in the soil that get fed scraps of fruit and vegetables. and I use NO KIND of fertilizer from a company, even if they swear it is biodegradable and organic. 

Why fix something that is not broke, just to see if you can get a little more yield?

For me, it is all about the taste and bake.

My plants are green and not discolored and my bagseed that I grow will blow away any Dro that I have ever bought on the streets and my trusted family menbers that smoke with me, will confirm that my girls will melt your forehead off and are smooth as they can be and do not taste like urine, LOL!

To each their own in this world as long as we do not fight about it!

Be Blessed, TheNatural


----------



## Arizona Dude (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't understand why so many people reject the idea of using humane urine as an organic fertilizer. After all we use all sorts of animal shit for fertilizer and don't give it a second thought. Animal manure can not be applied directly to the plant as it needs to be aged or composted first. On the other hand urine can be used fresh from the body, just dilute with water and apply to the plants.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Mar 26, 2009)

chabnock said:


> Great, then Shit in your Cheerios, and delute it with milk.. Mmm. Mmmm.
> 
> You guys are fucked in the head, and if I ever smoked your PISS BUDS and found out about it, I would most likely end up in prison.


See you in prison - quite a bit of the food you eat has been pissed on, shat on, and FAR WORSE than what most growers would think of doing to Marijuana - and you still put it in your mouth.

ITG - LMFAO.

I'd use urine if I could reliably keep NPK levels in it balanced.

Till then, I'll use other stuff.

Now to go find some calcium nitrate to boost my powder fertilizer for hydro usage - urea-based nitrogen isn't absorbable in a hydro system unless you culture the necessary bacteria.


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 29, 2009)

I wouldn't use my own pee. My diet is OK, but I'd wanna feed my plants better. I'd also do something dumb like use pee from during a binge of some sort and pass on garbage to the plants. 

Usin' pee and gettin' good results is pretty fuckin' 1337 though, I won't lie about that.


----------



## outdoor master (Mar 31, 2009)

MrBaker said:


> I wouldn't use my own pee. My diet is OK, but I'd wanna feed my plants better. I'd also do something dumb like use pee from during a binge of some sort and pass on garbage to the plants.
> 
> Usin' pee and gettin' good results is pretty fuckin' 1337 though, I won't lie about that.



god your ignorance is a bliss, your pis contains more micronutrients then you can buy at box stores, its not 1337 the companies have marketed your dumbass to death, on what is better. You dont sound like you eat healthy fat ass, lay of the mickie d's a bit


----------



## odbsmydog (Mar 31, 2009)

dang... harsh.


----------



## Arizona Dude (Apr 1, 2009)

So why is cow shit, chicken shit, horse shit, bat shit and every other kind of shit just fine for your plants and human urine is a big deal now. What a bunch of babies. Human urine is a proven organic fertilizer and it works great when used properly. If you are too queasy for it fine but don't put it down.


----------



## faceoff13 (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL...Pee weed


----------



## Earthling (Apr 1, 2009)

faceoff13 said:


> LOL...Pee weed


mmm... using piss from an earth species that eats and drinks EVERYTHING! we eat shit that is already bad for us reguardless. maybe a good idea for the hippy vegans. but my piss will probably melt a plant down like plastic spoon in a bbq grill. and it's all thanks to the american fast food industry.


----------



## aaronbering (May 2, 2009)

human urine contains a form of nitrogen called urea, as well as other goodies as potassium and phosphorous, and a whole wack of minerals. but to be used safely it should be diluted to a 1-10 ratio or higher. not too sure on the ph effect but it will add salt, not too much of a concern when its diluted. i am growing a plant for me so im not hung up on using urine as a free and great source for nutes. cheers,


----------



## johnnysacoseeds (May 2, 2009)

My plants and I used to have a good relationship, 'til I started singing some Chappelle to them 

"Hatas wanna hate, 
Lovas wanna love, 
I don't even want 
None of the above. 
I want to piss on you. 
Yes I do, 
I'll piss on you 
I'll pee on you. 

LOL, couldn't help that. I don't see the big deal, we're talking about nutrients. I think too many of you are getting unpleasant visuals. Ever seen a cow shit?


----------



## nuge (Jun 4, 2009)

I started using piss on my plants (diluting them to about 1:10) and they've been looking a lot healthier now
I don't get what you're all babying about.


----------



## TheNatural (Jun 4, 2009)

It is time for more of the brothers and sisters to wake up to " A True Understanding Of Nature. "

When you come to this understanding through the application of " Good Knowledge Through Proper Education Of Nature and Mother Earth, "
you will begin to see the true importance of the " Trees " and how to grow them the most potent and healthy, by application of Urine and other Organics, that do not require a trip to a Hydro store or spending a bunch of money, just to use bottled fertilizers, in order to produce bigger yields, but always a sacrifice on quality and health.

I have smoked many Strains and I have used many Strains, that were all growed in different ways and absolutely nothing has ever compared to the smoke that is grown when brothers and sisters will take extra time and build their soil naturally and that includes well dilluted urine.

The healthier your diet, the better, the urine will be and less stincky.

If you are a coke and tater chip kinda guy or gal, you may not get quite as good a result and definately more smell.

Healthy person, " healthy pee. "

Healthy Pee. " healthy plants. "

No BloomBastic 300 and a half being used around here and the pictures of the girls in Veg, say it all.

Nothing from a bottle except for Molasses, goes on my girls.

Be Blessed My Friends.

Rev. TheNatural


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jun 4, 2009)

TheNatural said:


> It is time for more of the brothers and sisters to wake up to " A True Understanding Of Nature. "
> 
> When you come to this understanding through the application of " Good Knowledge Through Proper Education Of Nature and Mother Earth, "
> you will begin to see the true importance of the " Trees " and how to grow them the most potent and healthy, by application of Urine and other Organics, that do not require a trip to a Hydro store or spending a bunch of money, just to use bottled fertilizers, in order to produce bigger yields, but always a sacrifice on quality and health.
> ...


My knowledge of organic chemistry and plant biology laughs at the idea that chemically grown plants are worse for you than organic-grown. EVERYTHING IS A CHEMICAL. LEARN THIS. WATER IS DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE. SALT IS SODIUM CHLORIDE. AMMONIA (totally organic chemical, BTW) is just hydrogen, and nitrogen. Ammonium nitrate is just ammonia and nitric acid mixed and the solid byproduct filtered from the liquid remains.

Common sense is shaking its head right now in shame.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 4, 2009)

TheNatural said:


> It is time for more of the brothers and sisters to wake up to " A True Understanding Of Nature. "
> 
> When you come to this understanding through the application of " Good Knowledge Through Proper Education Of Nature and Mother Earth, "
> you will begin to see the true importance of the " Trees " and how to grow them the most potent and healthy, by application of Urine and other Organics, that do not require a trip to a Hydro store or spending a bunch of money, just to use bottled fertilizers, in order to produce bigger yields, but always a sacrifice on quality and health.
> ...


 This is the absolute BEST POST I've ever seen here at RIU!! (too bad it was followed by the worst post ever)You are the MAN TheNatural!!
+rep all day and twice on sunday!! I wish I could give you more. Anyone who argues against this post is IGNORANT. (that means you dont know the truth)
The future of agriculture on this planet will be ORGANIC or it will be NON-EXISTENT. That is not my opinion that is a fact! Go ahead and argue about the definition of "chemical" all you want to. Its totally beside the point. In the grand scheme of things some things work some things don't. The things that don't , don't last.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 4, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> My knowledge of organic chemistry and plant biology laughs at the idea that chemically grown plants are worse for you than organic-grown. EVERYTHING IS A CHEMICAL. LEARN THIS. WATER IS DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE. SALT IS SODIUM CHLORIDE. AMMONIA (totally organic chemical, BTW) is just hydrogen, and nitrogen. Ammonium nitrate is just ammonia and nitric acid mixed and the solid byproduct filtered from the liquid remains.
> 
> This is the year 2009. We dont have to wonder about this anymore. The truth has been discovered. You can deny it. But you can't change it.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jun 4, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> KaliKitsune said:
> 
> 
> > My knowledge of organic chemistry and plant biology laughs at the idea that chemically grown plants are worse for you than organic-grown. EVERYTHING IS A CHEMICAL. LEARN THIS. WATER IS DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE. SALT IS SODIUM CHLORIDE. AMMONIA (totally organic chemical, BTW) is just hydrogen, and nitrogen. Ammonium nitrate is just ammonia and nitric acid mixed and the solid byproduct filtered from the liquid remains.
> ...


----------



## kremnon (Jun 4, 2009)

i always have grate results using piss in a gallon of water and feed.


----------



## Old Coot (Jun 4, 2009)

I use a quarter cup in a gallon of water. Not mine hers! Yes the ole' lady has christened my plants and pissed up my future. Seriously!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2009)

Well sounds like somebody has stumble over a copy of Mother Earth News. I was fertilizing onions with stale piss mixed with a little dirt back while Algore Jr. was still squirting mustard in his Pampers. Neighbors wouldnt eat em cause they could smell the piss when I fed em. Tasted good to me.


----------



## TheNatural (Jun 5, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> itsgrowinglikeaweed said:
> 
> 
> > Change what? That a chemical made by nature is better than the same chemical made by man? How? It's THE EXACT SAME THING. Nature's carbon dioxide is the exact same as human-extracted and synthesized carbon dioxide. Same bonds, same energy, same neutrons, protons, electrons, same number of bonds. EVERYTHING is natural, even if it is in a refined form. Please. Go to college, take a few courses, and you'll understand THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE. This 'myth' about organic being better is purely that. Without the advances in fertilizers synthesized from chemicals, this planet wouldn't even have the current total life population it has right now. Purely organic would starve several billion people. Yea, you tell me organics is better. For a very short time, maybe, for a very, VERY limited population. In the long run, it is unsustainable and not practical.
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 5, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> I agree that just pissing on plants that you are going to consume later is just plain gross.
> 
> Really though, if you boil it, you are just going to evaporate the water and concentrate what makes it piss (salts, toxins in your body, etc). Urine is sterile, so there is really no reason to boil it.
> 
> Still though, I don't want to smoke piss plants.


 
Yeah yeah!!!!Damn


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 5, 2009)

TheNatural said:


> KaliKitsune said:
> 
> 
> > I never argue and I never debate my brother.
> ...


----------



## TheNatural (Jun 5, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> TheNatural said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Shit..LOL..Tell'em Bro..that organic shit is just marketing.
> ...


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jun 5, 2009)

"IF the Farmers are properly educated on how to Sustain It, by natural and well balanced means."

That's the problem. The laws of Thermodynamics (energy in, energy out, conversion losses, waste heat, etc) simply will not allow organic to be sustainable.

We can't beat the second Law of Thermodynamics. It applies to every system, including the economy - we call it a Return on Energy Invested. REI on soil organics is about 20-30%, depending upon so many variables that cannot be controlled. REI on chemical fertilizers in soil ends up at about 45% but again those variables kick in. Chemical hydroponics pulls a whopping 85% REI but sadly that is pretty much the theoretical maximum REI from fertilizers to food.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 6, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> "IF the Farmers are properly educated on how to Sustain It, by natural and well balanced means."
> 
> That's the problem. The laws of Thermodynamics (energy in, energy out, conversion losses, waste heat, etc) simply will not allow organic to be sustainable.
> 
> We can't beat the second Law of Thermodynamics. It applies to every system, including the economy - we call it a Return on Energy Invested. REI on soil organics is about 20-30%, depending upon so many variables that cannot be controlled. REI on chemical fertilizers in soil ends up at about 45% but again those variables kick in. Chemical hydroponics pulls a whopping 85% REI but sadly that is pretty much the theoretical maximum REI from fertilizers to food.



You certainly throw around a lot of numbers just to troll around an organic section. your returns here i would estimate at roughly 2%. GO to the chem. section to increase your yield by 5%.


----------



## Old Coot (Jun 6, 2009)

bigwheel said:


> Well sounds like somebody has stumble over a copy of Mother Earth News. I was fertilizing onions with stale piss mixed with a little dirt back while Algore Jr. was still squirting mustard in his Pampers. Neighbors wouldnt eat em cause they could smell the piss when I fed em. Tasted good to me.


Onions aye! Makes me wonder if asparagus makes piss smell....or is the pissed on asparagus that we are smelling in our piss!
LMAO!


----------



## johnnychronic (Jun 6, 2009)

interesting but im not convinced to take a piss on my lovely ladies!!!


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jun 6, 2009)

pinkus said:


> You certainly throw around a lot of numbers just to troll around an organic section. your returns here i would estimate at roughly 2%. GO to the chem. section to increase your yield by 5%.


I'm not trolling. Like another poster above me, I too grew up on a farm. We did organic. We did chemical. Organic just couldn't hang with what we needed. No bueno.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 6, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> I'm not trolling. Like another poster above me, I too grew up on a farm. We did organic. We did chemical. Organic just couldn't hang with what we needed. No bueno.


you're on an organic thread arguing against the very premise of the section we're chatting in...i.e. you are trolling for an argument. pretty much the definition of it i think.


----------



## Old Coot (Jun 7, 2009)

johnnychronic said:


> interesting but im not convinced to take a piss on my lovely ladies!!!


No dont do that. But, it works well at 1/4 cup to a gallon of water and wont smell when you feed nor as they dry out. Use the Ole Ladys piss if she doesnt freak out when you ask. Fem training for hopefully female plants during early veg. You are going to be surprised!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 29, 2009)

I just mixed some piss an water and used it on a bagseed male to see if it helps / harms the plant


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 29, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> I just mixed some piss an water and used it on a bagseed male to see if it helps / harms the plant


 
Why, just why?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> Why, just why?



cuz im sure a small amount of piss wont kill this plant and its just a male anyways but i did it just to see if it works it would be nice to know that if i ever run out of money and need to fertilize as a last resort i can mix pee in my water and i would only do that outdoors lol im not gonna go around pissin on my good lady clones im gonna be smokin on in 3 months


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. Even if I was broke I wouldn't. I would rather as my mother-in-law for cash, and she's a real C U next tuesday.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> Wow. Even if I was broke I wouldn't. I would rather as my mother-in-law for cash, and she's a real C U next tuesday.



hahah i probably will not do it again but the plant is fine so far haha


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 29, 2009)

I would rather make cheap crappy soil into good soil by making a compost if i didnt have money for ferts


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Jul 29, 2009)

but the whole premise of growing your own weed is to avoid all the nasty crap other people put into it... Put it this way... if your friend smoked a big huge joint of good weed with you, and you asked him how he did it, and he said he pissed on it 3 times a week for 3 months, would you wanna smoke more???


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 29, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> but the whole premise of growing your own weed is to avoid all the nasty crap other people put into it... Put it this way... if your friend smoked a big huge joint of good weed with you, and you asked him how he did it, and he said he pissed on it 3 times a week for 3 months, would you wanna smoke more???


as long as it is good bud i mean people put dead fish and sea shells and all kinds of crap into there soil mixes lol but if he was an indoor grower and was pissing and mixing to water his plants id probably have to stay out of his house but id most likely smoke it if it was 100% normal but just got pissed on lol


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jul 29, 2009)

The ammonia in the urine helps plants rather well. But as stated, it's a nasty premise when it comes to smoking the fruits of your labour.


----------



## ronin673 (Jul 29, 2009)

speechless


----------



## nuggetgrower (Jul 29, 2009)

ronin673 said:


> speechless


Me too. Wow. never thought I'd see the sad day people were mixing pee and water and feeding their plants. 

I'm strangely tempted to try it though.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 29, 2009)

nuggetgrower said:


> Me too. Wow. never thought I'd see the sad day people were mixing pee and water and feeding their plants.
> 
> I'm strangely tempted to try it though.



ahahahhahahahahha thats what i said hahah no reason to try it tho i mean your a big ass hippie if your recycling your pee and thats cool but wow


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 30, 2009)

maybe i should up the urine to water ratio and keep watering my male plant to see if it "takes off" lol hahaha what if i keep uppin the pee to water dosage til im at like half pee half water and the male plants just grows huge haha

what do you all think should i jk


----------



## The Queenz of Kronik (Jul 30, 2009)

what if i mixed piss into my watermelon water? https://www.rollitup.org/organics/220511-watering-watermelon-water.html


----------



## SwizZchEeZe (Jul 30, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> I agree that just pissing on plants that you are going to consume later is just plain gross.
> 
> Really though, if you boil it, you are just going to evaporate the water and concentrate what makes it piss (salts, toxins in your body, etc). Urine is sterile, so there is really no reason to boil it.
> 
> Still though, I don't want to smoke piss plants.


lol..piss plants LoL seems kinda weird but understand the Logic behind it hmm


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2009)

e.........................................


----------



## Derivs (Aug 12, 2009)

so lets see.. cow shit good.. urine bad... 

Urine is sterile and a great source of Nitrogen and minerals. Just don't use it too close to harvest or too concentrated otherwise great stuff.


----------



## farel2 (Aug 13, 2009)

I really dont see the harm if you are actually an organic person...... 

like others have said numerous and multiple kinds of Manure" Animal Shit" is in our soil already. So if you have no problem with putting tons of different kinds of shit in your soil but are not willing to try diluting urine or w.e give your head a shake. I see no difference when it come down to it.


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 5, 2009)

for starters. 
If anyone supports the idea, that does not mean they will do it. if someone says they will do it, kudos to them! im sure they will share the knowledge to those whos minds are not closed.
all mamals, not animals, waste contains some nutrients. cow pies have alot of nitrogen. if you fall into a pool of cow poop, you will actually die...
simple, tried tested and true method. natural fertilizers.
noone ever likes to take wild risks with their babies, who the hell would. but, what are the disadvantages to using fetrilizer that you know where it has come from.
it is a mental block. the same way people cant get over people being gay, becuse they think of gay sex, and that is gross. right. wrong. its an opinion. the facts are what make the world go around. not what one person thinks. 
get over your mental block, it isnt worth it.
that being said, ill try it once. if it doesnt work, to hell with it. ill stick with everything else i know. i dont need to smoke pee, i smoke good shit.
CHECKMATE


----------



## HaNDyGrOw (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a a friend long time ago that botteled up his piss and mixed up with the nutients and what not.. his bud always was super healthy and one hitter quiter type shit.. so must not be to bad in healthy doses


----------



## josh b (Oct 19, 2009)

my friend done this but i cannot remmeber th musurments for how he diluted it with water i dont have ph tester and im just using normal tap water whih is apparently fine


----------



## emmaegdy (Nov 4, 2009)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> are your buds going to smell and taste of piss to becouse there is some nute,s thats made to add flav. to your buds so im guessing your buds will smell and taste like piss when harvest and cured i think the longer you cure it the more it will smell like piss
> and i suppose its what goes into your body is whats comes out so some people piss will be more toxin than others



lol dude ur plant will not taste/smell like piss in any plant it has systems that takes the urine breaks it down to h2o and nutes and the smell disappears very fast! lol dude ive grown many things and urine is one hell of a organic fertilizer! i hope this helps


----------



## indica44 (Nov 5, 2009)

I cannot beleive this thread piss works great to grow buds simple as that. I have friend who is a farmer an has been using his own pee for years to water his plants. Two parts water to one part piss grows big healthy plants simple as that . You are willing to use every kind of bird shit cow shit bat shit but pea no fing way eh well it is inexpencive an always available/ one thing he did say if you have kidney disease or liver disease it wont work . Ihave seen him feed them i have tried the weed and it was good outdoor bud and pardon the pun but no flushing necesary hahaha


----------



## dawnish (Nov 5, 2009)

my husband is always pissing on our compost pile. not so easy for me tho...


----------



## rep 219z (Nov 8, 2009)

why did i not think of this sooner? 

i think i may go as far as shitting in a 1 gallon container, and mixing it up with some ph'd water.

not really, 

but i may give the piss a try.


----------



## RyxMarley (Jan 24, 2010)

nature is nurture said:


> I found this at hg420 and thought it was pretty informative (props to BuddyNugs) so here it is, also i took out a couple of not-so-important paragraphs to meet the 10,000 character restriction
> 
> a link to the original thread can be found at HomeGrown420 - Can I use my urine as a fert. (OG refugee thread)
> 
> ...


Don't do, not even in 1/10 in water, it will simply burn your leaves in a brown way in less than 2 or 3 days.


----------



## indyman (Jan 24, 2010)

my dog pisses all over the place in my back yard not good but i do note when i come behind him with hose it stops any yellowing on my land scape, but i dont see better growth at all.salt build up is of the most concern in a potted plant so just sick with what works for u if it is pissssss great,NOT FOR ME BRO'S!! GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!!!!


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 25, 2010)

No way I'd attempt to feed plants with my dirty urine. 

I knew a guy that grew some pretty nice buds from his own pee and sheep shit. He treated his body more like a temple, and less like a laboratory, so his urine was probably fairly clean.


----------



## IceWaterBong87 (Jan 25, 2010)

its like they hire drunk healthy dude for 450 plants 


but yea ive heard its good for plants


----------



## firelane (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you have to flush?


----------



## samljer (Feb 12, 2010)

You guys can laugh all you want to, but every time you shop, alot of veggies grown in other countries have been pissed all over
remember that at dinner tonight.

Countries like sweeden, africa, parts of the UK, all have "piss recycle" programs lol

Deal with it now or later, but soon enough, your going to have to.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Feb 12, 2010)

firelane said:


> Do you have to flush?





good one lmao




you guys can piss on your plants all you want, but thats just bad karma...


----------



## stelthy (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol, ha ha ha ha ha.... how many people pissed on their plants, lol, scientificaly it could work ethically its just wrong, has anyone budded with piss for nuits? has anyone posted a pic of themselves pissing on their lady lol, so come on own up WHO PISSED ON THEIR PLANTS???? - STELTHY


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Feb 12, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Lol, ha ha ha ha ha.... how many people pissed on their plants, lol, scientificaly it could work ethically its just wrong, has anyone budded with piss for nuits? has anyone posted a pic of themselves pissing on their lady lol, so come on own up WHO PISSED ON THEIR PLANTS???? - STELTHY



sometimes, i trick my girlfriend and act like i'm gonna cum, but really i just start givin her a golden shower


i cum skittles, taste the rainbow


...but i would NEVER piss on my plants.


----------



## triconomics (Feb 12, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> sometimes, i trick my girlfriend and act like i'm gonna cum, but really i just start givin her a golden shower
> 
> 
> i cum skittles, taste the rainbow
> ...


Why the fuck this is in Organics growing section is beyond me. 

Why this has over 20,000 views is also totally batshit crazy.

Get serious about things because no one takes anyone serious who can't approach life seriously. It is advice to those who aren't yet corrupted by such nonsense and stupidity.


----------



## juggalo hydro (Feb 12, 2010)

nasty as hell dude, dont smoke dat shit


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Feb 12, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Lol, ha ha ha ha ha.... how many people pissed on their plants, lol, scientificaly it could work ethically its just wrong, has anyone budded with piss for nuits? has anyone posted a pic of themselves pissing on their lady lol, so come on own up WHO PISSED ON THEIR PLANTS???? - STELTHY


God damn is everybody fucking retarted? You AREN'T ACTUALLY PISSING ON YOUR PLANTS!!! C'mon people! Read the OP at least if your gonna post, I mean for fuck sake! It says CLEARLY to NOT PISS DIRECTLY ON your plants, or in their pots! To use it WITH water JUST like your nutes! At a ratio of 1 part urin to 10 parts water. That's roughly 1 1/2 oz's (a shot and a half for those who don't know measurments) of urin to 1 gallon of water.

Do I use urin as a fertalizer, yes! Do I stand over my pots when I wake up in the morning after a long night of drinking and just bleed the lizzard right into the pots, FUCK no!. Why not just open your bottle of tiger bloom or whatever the fuck you use and start dupming it in the pot? It'd be the same as pissin right in there! I have used urin as a fertalizer, for it's N, during flower. I'm growing with CFL's and buds look dank to me! My grow is in my sig if you don't believe me!..

Some idiots..........


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 12, 2010)

Urine is actually sterile so I can see that working, but not on my plants LOL

If you pee in a Britta filter can you make your own water?


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 12, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> At a ratio of 1 part urin to 10 parts water. That's roughly 1 1/2 oz's (a shot and a half for those who don't know measurments) of urin to 1 gallon of water..


Actually, that would be 1 1/2 oz to ~16 oz (a tall boy), a gallon is 128oz.

Wet


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Feb 12, 2010)

Wetdog said:


> Actually, that would be 1 1/2 oz to ~16 oz (a tall boy), a gallon is 128oz.
> 
> Wet


Right on, my bad... Good catch dog! I'm at work, so wasn't completely focused on this... None the less, they should get the point...


----------



## snew (Feb 12, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> ... To use it WITH water JUST like your nutes! At a ratio of 1 part urin to 10 parts water. That's roughly 1 1/2 oz's (a shot and a half for those who don't know measurments) of urin to 1 gallon of water...
> 
> Some idiots..........


there are 128 oz. in a gallon, At 1/10 ratio you would add 12.8 oz or a little more than a soda can full.

I read several articles earlier today and was quite impressed. Urine carries several micro nutrients and high Nitrogen. Use of vitamins and medication is not a concern. I personally think its benefit to composting is even better. Because it is so high in nitrogen it causes extremely high heat and speeds of the whole composting process.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Feb 12, 2010)

snew said:


> there are 128 oz. in a gallon, At 1/10 ratio you would add 12.8 oz or a little more than a soda can full.
> 
> I read several articles earlier today and was quite impressed. Urine carries several micro nutrients and high Nitrogen. Use of vitamins and medication is not a concern. I personally think its benefit to composting is even better. Because it is so high in nitrogen it causes extremely high heat and speeds of the whole composting process.


I was happy to read that! I'm glad that someone else who's not an idiot came to this thread and said something useful besides "Why would you PISS on your plants?" +REP to you sir!


----------



## dirtnap411 (Feb 12, 2010)

the thing I'd worry about is the urine throwing my ph way the hell out of whack. Use urine if you think it helps, I personally will stick with over the counter organics.


----------



## PublicEnemy (Feb 13, 2010)

might as well just jack off on my weed...lol......protein strain


----------



## snew (Feb 13, 2010)

dirtnap411 said:


> the thing I'd worry about is the urine throwing my ph way the hell out of whack. Use urine if you think it helps, I personally will stick with over the counter organics.


Personally I would prefer to buy as little as needed. have compost that is complete only supplying it with local components if possible.


----------



## PuffinLikeAPimp (Feb 14, 2010)

it dus seem like a good idea, but thats only if you eat a healthy diet. Most people have a high concentration of salts in their urine, and its very hard to judge how much nitrogen is in it, so how much to dilute it with can be difficult to tell. 
But it would create a stronger connection between grower and plant, cuz now you gota watch wat you eat not only for yourself but for the health of your plants


----------



## MrBaker (Feb 14, 2010)

I've read that the first urination of the day is the most nutritious. Any comments on that? Sometimes I drink a lot of water and that pee can't be as concentrated as the pee w/ remnants of tequila or something else.


----------



## BigBudBandit (Feb 28, 2010)

Know u kno why I don't like Mexican weed. Do u guys really think Pablo didn't try this wen he heard about it.


----------



## bmunchies (Mar 1, 2010)

I didn't read through this whole post, but I definitely want to share my experience.
I eat a multi-vitamin 3 - 4 hours before I urinate in a watering can and dilute it with brita-filtered water, but only three times during vegging. I don't measure, I just piss. And the rest of the time a combination of plain and filtered water. I've found the Ph of my tap water about 8.4 and my brita water around 6.0.
I first started using it when I read on some blogs about it's amazing power, and here are my girls to show you just how much they love it in their organic soil. Dark green plants with amazing growth.

Purple Erkle is the plant that looks like it was topped, with two large main stems, but actually was not. 
And the one with absolutely perfect picturesque leaves is Alaskan Thunderfuck. 

The proof is in the pudding, the organic soil must break down the piss to viable nitrogen components.. but this nitrogen source is unmatched, and FREE.


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Mar 1, 2010)

i heard if you blow your load on your HPS ballast it will be able to use MH bulbs,,,, Anyone?? Confirm?


----------



## JohnnyDAgrower (Mar 2, 2010)

lol I've always wanted to see a post about urine. I've always been curious about its uses in growing after hearing Chong yell in the movie pee on it maaaaaaaaan lol. Anyways, flat out guys. DOES IT WORK? I'd think it would be stupid to do in an inside grow because of the potential smell haha


----------



## CyberSecks (Mar 2, 2010)

lol this title just reminds me of the show weeds.
when he thought he was in a raid and pissed on the mother plant hahaah


----------



## super2200 (Mar 2, 2010)

of course it will have nitrogen its urea but only cheap ass nutes have nitrogen dirived from urea. Please remind me to never smoke your piss weed. No thanks, the uni bomber shit in his own garden as well. Yes it can be done but why?your already getting free sunlight maybe you could spring for some bone meal and bat guano. they really dont cost much, but go ahead and save and pee on your smoke. You can drink your own pee as well but again why would you. Good luck with your project


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

there's nothing wrong with using pee guys i fed it to mine during veg with no smell probs and my plants loved it i stopped using it when i flipped them, pics in sig


----------



## bmunchies (Mar 2, 2010)

"Ap0c0leS
i heard if you blow your load on your HPS ballast it will be able to use MH bulbs,,,, Anyone?? Confirm?"

... They say ignorance is bliss, and I'm gonna guess you're one amazingly happy guy

Super2200
"of course it will have nitrogen its urea but only cheap ass nutes have nitrogen dirived from urea. Please remind me to never smoke your piss weed. No thanks, the uni bomber shit in his own garden as well. Yes it can be done but why?your already getting free sunlight maybe you could spring for some bone meal and bat guano. they really dont cost much, but go ahead and save and pee on your smoke. You can drink your own pee as well but again why would you. Good luck with your project"

... So let me get this right, after showing you the picture of my amazingly beautiful and healthy plants (grown under T5's); You're argument is that instead of urine I should used crushed animal bones and bat shit? Please, I know you're probably stoned, but think about that for a second.

And everyone else who doesn't jump to conclusions with clearly no sound evidence backing you.. there is no smell. You dilute the urine. The soil breaks down the urea and urine into usable nitrogen to uptake to the plants.. Not to mention the trace minerals provided from the multi-vitamin taken 3 - 4 hours before. But hey, all I have to offer is sound proof and pictures of dark green plants with stunning growth and no other fertilizers used to attain this.


----------



## vtguitar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm gonna have to agree with munchie on this one, urine seems to work great as a fertilizer. I use about 1.5 - 2 cups per gallon of pure water, along with an organic fish and seaweed emulsion from Neptune's Harvest. My plants were starting to go yellow early in veg (same soil I always use, must have gotten messed up from being frozen??) and after I started this treatment they have an amazingly lush green look and have doubled their growth rate. This kind of green could not be from the seaweed emulsion alone, because that stuff has a nitrogen rating of 1 (it's like 1-4-3 or something). Also, I have never been able to smell the urine at any point in the process, whereas the normal organic fertilizer THAT I BOUGHT smells SOOO Bad. So all this argument about pee being gross is just immature nonsense. We're here to grow great plants folks, and hopefully not spend money unnecessarily in the process. take a step back, light one up, and remember to keep an open mind....


----------



## SpicyAK (Mar 2, 2010)

Amen brotha! If it works use it... even if it is piss


----------



## vtguitar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh and munchie that basil is lookin pretty sexy too, I just had a great harvest of that stuff. It'll outsmell a pot plant any day (well maybe not a full flowering female, but it's pretty close!). what an aroma! happy pesto-munchin!


----------



## Pothead32 (Mar 3, 2010)

I plan on using a little urine as part of my organic tea during this years guerrilla grow not only for it's fertilizing propertys but also to repel any animals that may be thinking about digging up my girls.


----------



## allovher (Mar 3, 2010)

anything 1-2 feet around the piss spot will burn, but plants on the outside perimeter will be lush green. keep piss 2 feet at least from plant


----------



## axjnkee (Mar 3, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I agree that just pissing on plants that you are going to consume later is just plain gross.
> 
> Really though, if you boil it, you are just going to evaporate the water and concentrate what makes it piss (salts, toxins in your body, etc). Urine is sterile, so there is really no reason to boil it.
> 
> Still though, I don't want to smoke piss plants.


 this is interesting.. I'd think you would dilute it like you do with regular nutes. I dont think its any grosser than guano and worm castings....LoL


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 3, 2010)

I use1 part urine to 10parts chlorine free water for young plants 1-2 weeks old & plants between 3-4 weeks I use 1 part urine to 5 parts chlorine free water & plants are fed out of a watering can. During Flowering no pee pee.


----------



## Sens (Mar 5, 2010)

Im curious as to what happens when you take vitamins and drink tons of water and green tea. My urine always comes out very yellow and strong smelling. The vitamins causes this. How does the piss content change? Does it have some of the elements from the vitamins in it?


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Mar 6, 2010)

YOU ARE SAUPOSED TO DILUTE THE PISS URINE WTF EVER U WANT TO CALL IT. dilute it 1-10=large plants 1-20=medium plants 1-30=small plants. if u piss straight on the plant u will kill it DUH would u pour straight concentrated nutes on you're plant NO go by that formula i gave and you'll be fine.(i've used urine on multiple plants and it work's great as nitrogen supplement trace mineral intake and for outdoor repelant of animals). and any ???? just msg me i would subscribe but ppl are just makeing a joke out of this when it is a viable source of nitrogen and work's great i'll pull some info together and edit into this post


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Mar 6, 2010)

Agriculture
Main article: Fertilizer
Urine contains large quantities of nitrogen (mostly as urea), as well as significant quantities of dissolved phosphates and potassium, the main macronutrients required by plants. Diluted at least 8:1 with water it can be applied directly to soil as a fertilizer. Undiluted, it can chemically burn the roots of some plants, but it can be safely used as a source of complementary nitrogen in carbon rich compost.[10] Urine typically contains 70% of the nitrogen and more than half the phosphorus and potassium found in urban waste water flows, while making up less than 1% of the overall volume. Thus source separation and on-site treatment has been studied in Sweden as a way to partially close the cycle of agricultural nutrient flows, to reduce the cost and energy intensivity of sewage treatment, and the ecological consequences such as eutrophication, resulting from an influx of nutrient rich effluent into aquatic or marine ecosystems. The fertilization effect of urine has been found to be comparable to that of commercial fertilizers with an equivalent NPK rating. [11]
However, depending on the diet of the producer, urine may also have undesirably high concentrations of various inorganic salts such as sodium chloride, which are also excreted by the renal system. Concentrations of heavy metals such as lead, mercury, and cadmium, commonly found in solid human waste, are much lower in urine (though not low enough to qualify for use in organic agriculture under current EU rules).[12] Proponents of urine as an agricultural fertilizer usually claim the risks to be negligible or acceptable, and point out that sewage causes more environmental problems when it is treated and disposed of compared with when it is used as a resource.
It is unclear whether source separation and on site treatment of urine can be made cost effective, and to what degree the required behavioral changes would be regarded as socially acceptable, as the largely successful trials performed in Sweden may not readily generalize to other industrialized societies.[11] In developing countries, the application of pure urine to crops is rare, but the use of whole raw sewage (termed night soil) has been common throughout history.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine

here is the low down on urine there are alot of other site's just search urine as a fertilizer there are multiple recipes for urine and other thing's here check out this article on tomatoes.

http://www.popsci.com/environment/article/2009-09/fertilizer-future-might-be-closer-we-think


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 6, 2010)

One time years ago I woke up one sunny warm Fl. morning and had to poop real bad, well the old girlfriend was in our only bathroom so I shot out the back door like I was 17 years old. I mean fast my but cheecks were about to erupped. Well I laid one out there right where I allways throw my seeds when I clean my bud. Man I laid out a turd the size and shape of a large sweet potatoe. two weeks after that altercation there shot up a sweet female of reg bud but she produced some good shit.


----------



## Cheechburner (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Blazed Hippie (Mar 9, 2010)

Ive heard that urine can potentially harm plants because of the sodium content found in urine. However I question whether there actually is sodium in urine. I do know that sodium causes ALOT of issues in any grow


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Mar 10, 2010)

Blazed Hippie said:


> Ive heard that urine can potentially harm plants because of the sodium content found in urine. However I question whether there actually is sodium in urine. I do know that sodium causes ALOT of issues in any grow


it is true that there are salt's in urine that is why u dilute the urine so u don't burn the plant or have excess build up of any salt's minerals AND URINE IS NOT A FIX FOR EVERYTHING i only use it for nitrogen supplementation get big healthy green leaves scroll up look at my other post and that should help u peace hope i helped man


----------



## magnus666 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just got a 20 pound bag of urea 0-46-0 at agway for 15$. It might be a little safer than pissing on your plants


----------



## magnus666 (Mar 13, 2010)

opps 46-0-0


----------



## jebonecutter420 (Jun 3, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I agree that just pissing on plants that you are going to consume later is just plain gross.
> 
> Really though, if you boil it, you are just going to evaporate the water and concentrate what makes it piss (salts, toxins in your body, etc). Urine is sterile, so there is really no reason to boil it.
> 
> Still though, I don't want to smoke piss plants.


first of all dumbass you put cowshit, chicken shit, batshit, compost.. ect.. and you think piss is gross? you need to do some reading bro


----------



## pastor420 (Jun 28, 2010)

Have used it for years and have yet to die.  A couple years back when I started Humira I did wonder but empirical data has show no ill effects except perhaps grammer.


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 29, 2010)

KaliKitsune said:


> itsgrowinglikeaweed said:
> 
> 
> > Change what? That a chemical made by nature is better than the same chemical made by man? How? It's THE EXACT SAME THING. Nature's carbon dioxide is the exact same as human-extracted and synthesized carbon dioxide. Same bonds, same energy, same neutrons, protons, electrons, same number of bonds. EVERYTHING is natural, even if it is in a refined form. Please. Go to college, take a few courses, and you'll understand THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE. This 'myth' about organic being better is purely that. Without the advances in fertilizers synthesized from chemicals, this planet wouldn't even have the current total life population it has right now. Purely organic would starve several billion people. Yea, you tell me organics is better. For a very short time, maybe, for a very, VERY limited population. In the long run, it is unsustainable and not practical.
> ...


----------



## Apache (Jun 30, 2010)

Try to piss around your old ladies roses, I had a buddy tell me that there is something in piss that Roses love and they do! My wife tripped out on how well her roses are doing this year...haha! I will never tell! I think that is wasteful to waste the nutes and water instead of pissing in the toilet and letting it go to the septic. IMO/


----------



## RsdZ... (Jul 1, 2010)

You guys shoulda payed attention in science class. Pee is STERILE!!! I have read pretty much every book there is to read about growing and it is mentioned as a stellar organic fert. The fact is if your growing organic there's already Shit in your mix which is far more gross. In fact if it's not made in the west chances are there is human waste in there too, and no they do not have to list all ingredients on the label. There are huge operations going on in India to turn human waste into fertilizer and guess what, the fruits and veggies grown with it catch a top cost in the west because it is certified organic. Mexico also has such programs so all you Organic people have been consuming human piss and shit for years. *So laugh about people smoking pee while you gobble your human shit veggie burger. *


----------



## NoCeilings (Jul 4, 2010)

i just came on my plants is that going to help them?


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 4, 2010)

Sexually it may. Hell, it may be a turn out to your plants. Botanically speaking....I think we know that awnser to that 

Peace, Love and Happiness


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jul 4, 2010)

NoCeilings said:


> i just came on my plants is that going to help them?


Your gonna have a lot of baby plants calling you daddy


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 4, 2010)

Hope ya got a job...CAN U SAY CHILD SUPPORT 

Peace, Love and Happiness


----------



## Clementine (Aug 12, 2010)

da fuck? 
the point of flushing before harvest eliminates any bad taste the urine may have influenced. 
durrr ?


----------



## Exactlyvague (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't get it. I understand not using urine on an indoor grow as it would create an unsanitary condition in your home but outdoor grows, the earth is your filter. Urine being mostly water is pretty damn inert. Its all a mental taboo / stigma. I'd rather smoke buds from a plant that used my urine as a fertilizer then eat a McDonald's hamburger patty that was feed countless amount of chemaKILLS to make a calf the size of a freight train and more profitable. If people even realized what they were ingesting in what they consider to be food, the would welcome a piss bud any day of the week. Remember, everything and I mean everything you come in contact with can be found on the periodic table if a scientist made it in a lab, or if you pissed it out. On a lighter note, this is my first post, hello everyone


----------



## odbsmydog (Aug 15, 2010)

glad to see this thread is still alive. Interesting idea. I tried it a few years back and didn't have any problems with my outdoor, I'm not sure how much it helped though. great technique for the broke though!


----------



## pickleslinger (Aug 15, 2010)

Crazy. Even if it is good.Why would you work so hard and then piss on it. Even animals know pissed on things are bad.


----------



## JonDill (Aug 15, 2010)

you would have to be really broke to use piss man.. thats bad..


----------



## henery (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't believe all the nay sayers in this thread plant's are filters for our waste and we are the same for them why is this so hard to understand!

We shit and piss fert big deal plants breath our wasted breath and give back what we need oxy we live together for a reason!
Our waste does not contain everything they need that is why we go to animals for extra chemicals but one type of plant could not feed you either!
Have you guy's never seen how nasa tests a grow room that is life supporting use our waste as food for plants we eat plants make more fert for them they drink our piss filter it transpire pure water vapour in to the air that can be collected and drank, also they support us with oxygen and we feed them carbon dioxide!!!

What do people think fert is made of anyway it doesn't matter where it came from just what is in it!!

Some people can be so close minded these are the dumb ass people that never learn anything in life grow up and do a little research people!
Sorry to sound so harsh but a little education goes along way lol
Live Love Learn!!!


----------



## pickleslinger (Aug 15, 2010)

henery said:


> I can't believe all the nay sayers in this thread plant's are filters for our waste and we are the same for them why is this so hard to understand!
> 
> We shit and piss fert big deal plants breath our wasted breath and give back what we need oxy we live together for a reason!
> Our waste does not contain everything they need that is why we go to animals for extra chemicals but one type of plant could not feed you either!
> ...


Have Fun with that .


----------



## JonDill (Aug 16, 2010)

um maybe it doesnt matter to you where it comes from.. but for me i will pass on the piss dude.. to each his own.. and for the record.. i learn just fine.. you are the dumb ass for pissing on on your buds.. lmao..


----------



## d.s.m. (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't read all of this, so forgive me if it's been covered, but why anyone would want to salt their own plants is beyond me.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd rather sleep with the fishes than piss in my reservoirs.

Cool Waters,
No Light.

bb567^


----------



## kindkush89 (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah i gotta agree, it would work if you really were broke as a bum...but shit, you might as well take a dump in your reservoir while youre at it.lmao


----------



## shawnbfromjersey (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been usin my urine diluted with water in a flower pot to water my vegtable garden for the past 2 years and it works great. It really turns the plants green. You have to use fresh urine. Because old urine has ammonnia. There has been many studies of human urine as fertilizer. Just google human urine fertilizer and see all the info come up. In fact there is a big program in africa were they have these special porta pottys that collect your piss and every day somone gets the piss and fertilize the crops. Another fact urine is completely sterle and safe.


----------



## shawnbfromjersey (Aug 22, 2010)

Human feces is a great fertilizer too. It must be treated first to be safe to use. When you flush the toilet your crap gets collected at the watse treatment facility and it is sold to commercial fertilizer companies. They treat the waste using heat and chemicals and sell it. The mayans use to collect there shit and food waste and burn them in a big oven and take the ash and put it on unfertle ground and after doing this for thousands of years they completely terraformed a huge section in the rain forrest into the most fertile land in the world. Don't believe me google mayans teraform


----------



## shawnbfromjersey (Aug 22, 2010)

It is not advisable to use urine in a dwc. The urine would turn to ammonnia and burn your plants. If you did want to use urine in a dwc you have to add bacteria to break down the ammonnia. Compost tea or worm castings would work as they contain billions of microbes


----------



## 420God (Aug 23, 2010)

I use it and it works great. I don't understand why other people comment saying they'd rather die than try. Ignorance at it's best I guess.


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 24, 2010)

henery said:


> What do people think fert is made of anyway it doesn't matter where it came from just what is in it!!


You said it - urine contains high levels of SALT which is toxic to most non-marine plants. So my girls will never get pissed on.

And your pots must smell like a cat litter tray.


----------



## iKillpeople (Aug 24, 2010)

I gurgle urine, it really helps my lungs.


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 24, 2010)

420God said:


> I use it and it works great. I don't understand why other people comment saying they'd rather die than try. Ignorance at it's best I guess.


OK, it works for you, so that is great. But I do sympathise with you trying to make your point. I had a similar load of flak recently when I said I don´t flush because I can´t detect any difference when you do. Like you, I was just recounting my personal experience.


----------



## YoungBloodToker (Aug 24, 2010)

im going to try it with my grow, ill keep you posted on how to goes


----------



## gotdawork (Aug 24, 2010)

man Im gonna be smoking the shit I dont wanna piss on it


----------



## Klik339 (Aug 24, 2010)

i've grown healthy plants in my frog tank and they piss n shit all by the base of the plants, i've noticed seeds put in the frog tank germinate faster than when i just germinate them in water. maybe i'll give my piss a try in some of the next plants


----------



## Carboniferous C6 (Sep 19, 2010)

Pissing on the plants is great, I have personally done this since I started growing a couple of years back, they love it and its $free$, don't piss it down the toilet, now that is $waste$ . 

Its perfectly good nitrogen and other great things as stated in the first post and you will see the lovely ladies turn nice and $green$. Look at it from a $monetary$ or biological point of view. Plants need chlorophyll for photosynthesis the more chloroplasts the more $energy$ produced, yay for urine. You don't want golden looking plants from nitro deficiencies you want to feed them the liquid gold.


----------



## DMZ (Sep 19, 2010)

> Urine is an aqueous solution of greater than 95% water, with the remaining constituents, in order of decreasing concentration urea 9.3 g/l, chloride 1.87 g/l, sodium 1.17 g/l, potassium 0.750 g/l, creatinine 0.670 g/l and other dissolved ions, inorganic and organic compounds.


I don't think there's enough Nitrogen in piss to do much. Nitrogen is released from the body usually in it's natural form, a gas. It's the gas that makes up most of your fart. 


> The major components of the flatus, which are odorless, by percentage are:[4]
> Nitrogen: 20&#8211;90%
> Hydrogen: 0&#8211;50%
> Carbon dioxide: 10&#8211;30%
> ...


EDIT: I didn't read the first post with dietary requirements.


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 20, 2010)

_The major components of the flatus, which are odorless, by percentage are:[4]_
_Nitrogen: 20&#8211;90%_
_Hydrogen: 0&#8211;50%_
_Carbon dioxide: 10&#8211;30%_
_Oxygen: 0&#8211;10%_
_Methane: 0&#8211;10% _

You reckon flatus is odourless??? 

Feel free to come round me then when I have had a curry and enjoy an odourless sniff of my fart, LOL.


----------



## Carboniferous C6 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah but hey like spanishfly says flatus stinks but hey you already knew that, then again so does urine if is too concentrated, hence the dilution. I can't see people using fart gas to feed their plants though, that sounds all kinds of wrong. Have you tried using urine DMZ? Great avatar by the way, got to love breaking bad.


----------



## Schotzky (Sep 20, 2010)

i dilute my own urine for a source of free nitrogen. it contains very high amounts. your kidneys filter the nitrogen out of your blood and put it in your pee. as long as you water it down at least an 1/8 of a gallon of pee to a half gallon of water. (plus some molasses, guano, and worm castings) for an organic fertilizer. it works amazing. nitrogen can be leached from the soil very fast so adding a little bit of urine to every other water is ok in my opinion. keep an eye on pH tho 
IT DOESNT CHANGE THE SMOKE AT ALL WTF PEOPLE! the bacteria in the soil breaks down all of the urine compounds and converts it into the nutrients the plant can use. the nutrients are the microorganisms waste. you are not smoking the pee... pay attention in biology its very simple...


----------



## DMZ (Sep 20, 2010)

Carboniferous C6 said:


> Yeah but hey like spanishfly says flatus stinks but hey you already knew that, then again so does urine if is too concentrated, hence the dilution. I can't see people using fart gas to feed their plants though, that sounds all kinds of wrong. Have you tried using urine DMZ? Great avatar by the way, got to love breaking bad.


I was on the main forum page, and I seen the title of the thread and just had to check it out haha. When I clicked on it, it brought me to this last page which I assumed was the first. It was only after I posted that I realized it was such a long thread. 



The urine composition stats are quotes from Wikipedia which is quoting extensive NASA research. I brought it up because N isn't isn't listed as one of the top ingredients of urine. I just couldn't see how urine would provide significant N if it's not present in any great concentration, but then I read the first post. 

I brought up farts because I remember that most of it is N. Which led me to believe that the body gets rid of extra N through gas rather than liquid. When it says odorless, it's refering to the specific gases listed. Not the fart in it's entirety. 

Anyways, no I haven't tried it personally. It would be cool if someone set up an actual experiment with their plants to see how it effects growth. I'm gonna be on the fence until I see documented results from a reliable experiment.


----------



## uberdank (Sep 20, 2010)

personally i use my poo as fertilizer for soil and my piss to foliar spray directly on my plants. oh ya and i also condense my farts into my co2 tanks works great!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 20, 2010)

So when I saw this post I thought WTF and just kept going, saw it pop up a few more times and did some research into that you sick bastards are up to. Turns out it's a good thing if mixed with water at a rate of 5 to 1. So after reading I now piss in my water before feeding my plants. It just so happens when I fill the 45 gal the running water makes me want to pee must be a sign from god.

I know a woman who uses her tampons, yes after they have been used to make a tea for the plants.


----------



## snew (Nov 20, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> ...
> 
> I know a woman who uses her tampons, yes after they have been used to make a tea for the plants.


A little blood meal I suppose.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Funny how people will use bat poo, bird poo, cow poo, worm poo, bacteria poo... but not human urine. Works great outside to keep the deer away and fertilize a bit... just pee near not on the plants.


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 20, 2010)

Im doing it right now on bagseed. It works fine MAKE SURE YOU DILUTE IT WITH WATER! if you dont thats too strong. But yeah no worries it works fine for nitrogen only,


----------



## 420God (Nov 20, 2010)

2amhigh said:


> Im doing it right now on bagseed. It works fine MAKE SURE YOU DILUTE IT WITH WATER! if you dont thats too strong. But yeah no worries it works fine for nitrogen only,


 It's good for a lot more than nitrogen. Read away--> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/10/071008093608.htm

--> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/10/08/AR2007100801028.html

--> http://www.mndaily.com/2007/10/16/new-finnish-study-human-urine-good-fertilizer


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 20, 2010)

It truly is a cycle of life... and the only pee test I want to take...


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 20, 2010)

420God said:


> It's good for a lot more than nitrogen. Read away--> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/10/071008093608.htm
> 
> --> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/10/08/AR2007100801028.html
> 
> --> http://www.mndaily.com/2007/10/16/new-finnish-study-human-urine-good-fertilizer


huh thats good then. it really does work though from personal experience and its free well you have to buy the drink but then its free lol


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you pissers don't deserver to grow weed. piss off!!!!


hahahahaha.. yeah man no way in hell am I pissing what I worked my ass off to produce.


----------



## 420God (Nov 20, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> hahahahaha.. yeah man no way in hell am I pissing what I worked my ass off to produce.


 Yet you'll pay for something that comes out an animals ass, lol.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 21, 2010)

420God said:


> Yet you'll pay for something that comes out an animals ass, lol.


Exactly. I wonder how exactly bat and bird poo is less gross than pee, if you're the squeamish type that is.


----------



## KuLong (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats it!

My next autoflower grow...is going to be a golden shower grow!

I hear nothing but good things about urine as a fertiliser.

The only reason _why not_ is that its taboo. I mean really, have you seen my friends? You don't want to even touch them let alone smoke stuff from their own body.


----------



## Rammzi (Dec 6, 2010)

Ive read this before on other forums, and it seems like the craze in Sweden at the moment, so if your repulsed about it, dont go here.

I dont see why it wouldnt work though, I mean, like someone stated earlier, we put all kinds of shit (not a figure of speach here) in our soil, why not our own urine? I bet Ive smoken "piss-weed" alot of times not knowing it. Ill give this a shot!


----------



## Vento (Dec 6, 2010)

KuLong said:


> Thats it!
> 
> My next autoflower grow...is going to be a golden shower grow!
> 
> ...



lol .... uuugggh


----------



## Stinkmeaner (Dec 6, 2010)

Arrid said:


> Wouldn't that, in essence be like smoking your own piss?
> eww...


 with buyable nutes, you'll be smokin somebody elses poo instead xD haha is that better?
if you were to choose, would you eat some cow shit or drink your on piss?
just askin


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;TqjpX-mQjKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqjpX-mQjKA[/video]


----------



## kerplunkett1 (Dec 11, 2010)

munchie food+soda+smoking mmj= not so clean urine.. haaa


----------



## clitlover (Jan 18, 2011)

Last thing I want to smell is piss, When daddy fires up I like to sit on the back rest of the couch, its that smell I look forward to. My brother pissed on my leg when we were 3 months old, It smelled bad, I couldn't stand even knowing him smoking something smelling like pee-pee. Being a Old English Bull Dog I consider my breed the Wood Stock, Hippie and fun lovin live and let live, layed back shit where you want kinda life. Ok Pot Head Pooch


----------



## clitlover (Jan 18, 2011)

What if you eat your poo, Is that shitty piss


----------



## randomseed (Jan 19, 2011)

My understanding is that its not inherintly bad or anything but urea is an intensly hot source of N and is quite dangerous in application. Like super easy burns and whatnot. As long as your not pissing directly on your buds I dont think its ofensive or anything but risky at best. Now peeing into a worm bin or something I could see having actual long term positive effects.

My 2 cents anyways.


----------



## bob talbert (Mar 3, 2011)

i dont think anyone will read this in the foreseeable future, but fuck it, to criticize the use of urine is to criticize what i means to be a pot smoker, we are a different breed more open minded, fuller in our beliefs that we can produce something good in this terrible world, all those nay sayers are pussies, humans have been farming for thousands of years, and this is a proven technique used just as long, be squeamish girly men if you wish, but i will be saving money while my plants are fully fed, i and those like me are truly farmers of this wonder plant cannabis


----------



## psychedelictripper (Mar 3, 2011)

I think urine has to be used carefully as I'm sure has been suggested here. Simply following a joke out of a Cheech & Chong movie may not be the best thing. Anything soluable you intake can come up in your pee. If you're on happy pills, birth control pills, or whatever I think it's not wise to be spewing poison rain upon your crop. Urine is also very high in nitrogen. You can burn your plants as easily as your dog burns the nitrogen loving lawn. Think about that, you go to the large home improvement center and they sell grass fertilizer with extremely high nitrogen totals and the grass tolerates it(murders everything else though)but that dog urine creates an instant brown patch. Eat a couple bowls of cereal do you? That's gonna come out glowing. They put a lot of bad things in our food too. That could come out of your urine and back into your reefer cycle. Might not be the best thing to do unless you eat very clean. By clean I mean clean. 99% of all food is tainted with something. 

Perhaps a better idea would be to start composting, gathering earthworm castings after it rains, make a bat house(don't ask me how you get the guano). If you really love your neighbors you can start composting crab, lobster, fish heads, land shark and other important trace mineral resources. People will be so caught up in the aroma of the compost they'd forget all about the 50 skunks budding in your living room


----------



## kappainf (Mar 6, 2011)

Urine is great source of fertilizer, especially nitrogen. Not sure about using it indoors, but all types of other orgainc ferts are used inside so...


----------



## fegundez (May 3, 2011)

SmokerE said:


> Hell, messing with that miracle grow organic, putting my hands in what smells like (and probably is) chicken shit. Hell what can be worse?


Read the ingredient list on all commercial fertilizers usually one of the first will be urea.... what could that be I wonder


----------



## Al Dente (May 20, 2011)

I just finished my first grow using my urine as a fertilizer through flowering 1/3-1/2 cup per gallon. Zero issues with smell in the grow room, plants were healthy to the end and the bud definitely does not smell or taste like pee.


----------



## Alaskanbud (May 31, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compost

Scroll to urine.

The thoughts that you would be able to taste the urine is absurd. Jalapenos taste like jalapenos and carrots taste like carrots not because the are fed those things. They sure dont taste like dirt and compost, Miracle Grow or bird shit for that matter.


----------



## GaZtehgrower (Jun 9, 2011)

KaliKitsune said:


> My knowledge of organic chemistry and plant biology laughs at the idea that chemically grown plants are worse for you than organic-grown. EVERYTHING IS A CHEMICAL. LEARN THIS. WATER IS DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE. SALT IS SODIUM CHLORIDE. AMMONIA (totally organic chemical, BTW) is just hydrogen, and nitrogen. Ammonium nitrate is just ammonia and nitric acid mixed and the solid byproduct filtered from the liquid remains.
> 
> Common sense is shaking its head right now in shame.


By the way I don't mean to be an ass by replying like this about 3 years later but organic molecules are those who contain the element Carbon. None of those of which you said have a carbon atom nor are they considered organic.. Organic molecules have those molecules that you stated but within a larger molecules having bonds with carbon atoms between them that's what makes something organic and that is organic chemistry for you.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jun 10, 2011)

edsthreads said:


> golden flowers?


golden flower petal showers....its the new rage.


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2011)

Guess where the sewage that gets pumped out of septic tanks goes, onto crops in farm fields, it's the circle of fucking life.


----------



## Nordic division (Jun 11, 2011)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> im going 2 have a shit on my m8,s plants and c what happens


same here


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Jun 11, 2011)

waste water treatment plants sell there inorganic matter to farms..its solid waste that sinks to the bottoms of the clarifyers...its then pumped to a belt press or centerfuge press where 90 percent of the remaing waste water is pressed out and returned to the treatment process...meanwhile the sludge gets pumped to a sludge holding facility, on its way to the truck bay conveyor..its givin a hefty shot of lime...then its placed on your local potatoe farm. gives new meaning to..."tastes like shit"..


----------



## Beansly (Jun 11, 2011)

So I just joined the thread and I'm not gonna read 38 pages...
What the final consensus about pissing on your plants?
I saw a guy doing it in an auto flower thread here but one day his plants mere having problems and then soon after he disappeared... lol
I'm sure he killed it.


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2011)

Beansly said:


> So I just joined the thread and I'm not gonna read 38 pages...
> What the final consensus about pissing on your plants?
> I saw a guy doing it in an auto flower thread here but one day his plants mere having problems and then soon after he disappeared... lol
> I'm sure he killed it.


 A diluted solution of urine and water of a ratio of around 1/10 works well as a fertilizer if coming from a healthy individual.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2011)

wow i wounder if your on steriods if a lil would help, i personaly wouldnt piss my friend went on a thread on google supper sonic aeroponic it sead use estrogen pills so ur plants can take off but we dont have estrogen well the forum seas to use tampon for tea in the res its got estragen instead of estrogen pill so i tell him my old ladie doesnt have that she on birth control I HEAR HIS LADIE IN THE BACK GROUND DONT WORRIE ILL LET U USE MINE jajajaja i serious a a dog in heat


----------



## Homebud (Jun 11, 2011)

At a 1:20 or a 1:30 ratio, you're not getting much piss anyways. Seems to be tried and proven in the research I have read. I may try it on one plant to see if there is ANY difference at all in growth. Why not What I have read says that you should use it fresh. Mix at 1;10 or higher ratio, with water. If the urine is allowed to sit for more than 24 hours, the ammonia levels rise (Think of your cat's litter box if you haven't cleaned it in a few days) So all I have read says mix and use right away. Not like we don't piss several times a day!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2011)

So if I piss on my plants and they like it then what does that make me? It sounds mmm disgusting, and smelly and third world and dude I wouldn't smoke your weed if you put a gun to my head.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2011)

i walk naked in my trees the girls say DAM THEY LOOK LIKE BIG FUCKEN COCKS MAKEs ME WANA SMOKE jajajajaa im not kidding. ull nevor find a pub i shave my hole bodie im just kidding but the big fucken collase look like big fat fucking cocks makes the girls wild, true shit


----------



## moongirl1000 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am an organic Gardener. I use Urine on all my plants as a fertilizer.I water it down but don't measure exactly how much I use. It would be very difficult to damage your plants with this.You would be more likely to damage them by over watering than you would with the use of urine. Plants love it!!!
I believe that we are all sold stuff that we don't need. We are much better equip naturally to survive than we realize. All these bottles of potions and lotions we are told that we need. Its just Babylon money making scam that's spoiling the earth.
I use urine in my watering can and Worm casts, seaweed nutrient, Molasses as fertilizer. I make my own compost from garden and kitchen waste. 
Sometimes I make a fertilizer out of nettles.; Just common nettles In a 5 litre water bottle fill with water and leave for a few weeks.Added watered down to your watering can plants love this too.
To keep the slugs at bay I scatter broken egg shells and old coffee grounds around my plants which they Hate and to keep the bugs at bay a spray of Garlic water once in a while as a deterrent. My plants look beautiful !!
It feels very rewarding to know I have grown my plants in a totally natural way


----------



## tyson53 (Jul 5, 2011)

A lot of liquid fertilizers contain Urea so does body lotions for dry skin....Urea is basicly Urine....I piss on my compost pile when working in the greenhouse...there is a lot of nitrogen in piss...thats why when a dog pisses on the lawn it burns...Nitrogen burn....but you notice the grass around the burn area is growing great ..since it is diluted there...also a lot of dry fertilizers are made from Sludge.a by product of sewer waste treatment centers..yes Human waste...

Many 3rd world countries use human waste for fertilizer..when I was in Nam most villages used the outhouse waste for the rice fields..

before commercial fertilizers was made in this country in the 1700's human and animal waste was used.....

So P on...no harm done

Al


----------



## cannabisguru (Jul 5, 2011)

if your dumb enough to use urine on your plants... you deserve the chaos it will cause. 

urine is NOT a fertilizer.. period.

thanks.

peace.


----------



## tyson53 (Jul 5, 2011)

funny you say its not a fertilizer.....looking at this it is....urea is urine

*Urea* or *carbamide* is an organic compound with the chemical formula (NH2)2CO. The molecule has two amine (-NH2) groups joined by a carbonyl (C=O) functional group.
Urea serves an important role in the metabolism of nitrogen-containing compounds by animals and is the main nitrogen-containing substance in the urine of mammals. It is solid, colourless, and odorless (although the ammonia which it gives off in the presence of water, including water vapor in the air, has a strong odor). It is highly soluble in water and non-toxic. Dissolved in water it is neither acidic nor alkaline. The body uses it in many processes, most notably nitrogen excretion. Urea is widely used in fertilizers as a convenient source of nitrogen. Urea is also an important raw material for the chemical industry. The synthesis of this organic compound by Friedrich Wöhler in 1828 from an inorganic precursor was an important milestone in the development of organic chemistry, as it showed for the first time that a molecule found in living organisms could be synthesized in the lab without biological starting materials.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 5, 2011)

Urine might be a fert, but thats disgusting.


----------



## bmunchies (Jul 7, 2011)

I wrote a long write up in this thread at least a year ago.. writing about how I had diluted my urine in a gallon bucket of water with absolutely amazing results during vegging. I love how people go back and forth still.. some confused, some realizing urine has been a fertilizer since the dawn of man, and others thinking that the only natural products they'll use come in a plastic container made by some giant corporation. Lol.

Poor people, shit and piss are a part of the circle of life. Part of nature's great recycling system. How sad that our society has convinced people that such natural ingredients are disgusting.. and to instead buy a product with plenty of urea and bat guano in it instead. Keep paying money people, don't listen to others on here who praise diluted urine, just keep on buying shit and being stupid. It's the American way.. why not.


----------



## Plowboy (Jul 9, 2011)

I've got a couple plants in veg that look like they could really use some nitrogen. I'm gonna go with a 1:10 mix see if that perks 'em up. 

It might even be incentive for me to eat healthier.


----------



## MrZilchZilla (Aug 20, 2011)

If you do use urine, then i'd advise a 10:1 ratio of water to piss just to be safe. I use this only if i NEED to.


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 20, 2011)

Guy I know pissed in his ebb and flow resevoir every once in a while

had big harvests

Might be something to it


----------



## Robs (Aug 21, 2011)

Plowboy said:


> I've got a couple plants in veg that look like they could really use some nitrogen. I'm gonna go with a 1:10 mix see if that perks 'em up.
> 
> It might even be incentive for me to eat healthier.


 That's freaking hilarious &#57607; your inspired to eat better so your plants will have high quality piss then? &#58380; Disgusting &#58380;&#58380;&#57607;&#57607;&#58375;&#58375;&#58381;&#58381;&#58377;&#58377;&#58377;&#58375;&#58381;&#58381; LMFAO!!!


----------



## orchiid.wild (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey!
I didn't read the whole thread and perhaps I should, but I want to add it to my compost tea.
Right now I have 1 Litre of water with high P bat guano, molasses, and aerobic bacteria. I was thinking about adding 100mL.
Would the high levels of salt kill my bacteria?

I mean I could just go ahead and try, and I will, and then I'll let you know. But if anyone's tried it in bubbling bacteria compost tea let me know!


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally, someone who knows what they are talking about when it comes to using urine as a fertalizer..... i have seen literaly 100's of posts on using usrine as fertalizer and NONE of the have come anywhere close to the actual fact until now.

i have been telling people about the salt content, and the cact that you have to leach or cure the salt content and amonia content before use.... and the facts that it has to be diluted to 1/25 urine/water to actualy be used properly.



> Guy I know pissed in his ebb and flow resevoir every once in a while
> 
> had big harvests


i know 2 people who use urine on their outdoor grows. they harvest 1LB per plant average every year...... i never have had the gaul to try it my self....but hey, maybe some day.


----------



## orchiid.wild (Aug 24, 2011)

orchiid.wild said:


> Hey!
> I didn't read the whole thread and perhaps I should, but I want to add it to my compost tea.
> Right now I have 1 Litre of water with high P bat guano, molasses, and aerobic bacteria. I was thinking about adding 100mL.
> Would the high levels of salt kill my bacteria?
> ...


So I added 90mL of fresh urine to a bubbling compost/bacteria tea that had been brewing for 2 days already. I let it sit an additional day. After diluting to half the concentration I watered my plant.

The following pictures are from 2 days after applying this new tea.

A few notes... The plant was already green and showing no signs of N deficiency. I stopped adding N about a month ago when I noticed her start to flower. There is a photo of a leaf with what appears to be some kind of deficiency. There are 3 leaves in total that look like this and I'm not exactly sure what it means. 

Peace


----------



## TwistedGenetics (Aug 24, 2011)

Someone please DWC in diluted urine and end this discussion.


----------



## NiKEUS (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=human-urine-is-an-effective-fertilizer


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Sep 13, 2011)

I pee in a lil hydrogen peroxide container and fill it up with water. its about 1/5 dilution. feed her like once every 2 weeks with it. my plant is growing strong, no pruning, only used miracle grow tomato food like once, and eggshells. shes like 2 ft tall i started in august. come on man. wtf are ppl tlakin bout using foxfarm and advanced nutrients...gtfo if u think u cant do it without buying some branded ferts. i mean plants grew without using any ferts in fact ferts of any sort unless its fully 100% organic should be thrown away.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 14, 2011)

i knew someone that peed in his plant and the fuckers would be beautiful girls.......


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 14, 2011)

your disguesting, smoke your own pissy buds


----------



## malignant (Sep 14, 2011)

This is quite the thread... I Know cat urine is no bueno, however if you guys really want to take this and run diluted urines only a start, in Toas NM people live in earthships, and they use dry composting toilets... However I believe a diet of pizza, beer, and funions would provide poor quality compost.


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Sep 15, 2011)

check out my grow right now and the bagseed harvest 2010. i sued pee like twice. this year i have sued it about 2-3 times and shes growing so good.


----------



## inudan (Sep 26, 2011)

so let me guess this straight ppl think urine is disgusting, but dont you find it even more disgusting when somebody roles a joint and you will still smoke his/her saliva?


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Sep 27, 2011)

its not like the urine really is in the buds. its turned into other by products and if your smart, you would sue urine all the way up til 2 weeks before harvest. mostly during the vegetative.


----------



## sso (Sep 27, 2011)

huh forget if i have posted in this thread.

i use urine, occasionally.

its a kinda of a miracle cure for me (maybe its my divine piss)
ph out of wack, leaves funky, i put some pee in the pots and then water like normally (for some reason it seems to work alot better if the urine goes in first, undiluted and then water)
and bit later they are fine.

so far i havent run into a problem i couldnt fix with a bit of urine. funnily enough. dont need to use it much though, i use good soil and whatnot.

oh, cat urine is fine, apparantly, lol.
didnt have enough kittylitter for my lil bastards who revolted with peeing in my huge benjamin ficus pot.

they peed quite a few time in it. had to flush the pot, lol. it was the smell. (5 cats peeing in a pot in the living room lol) but the benjamin looks better than ever


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Sep 27, 2011)

see, some people agree on it. I believe in it fully just not everyday or every other day but maybe 1 a week or 1 every 2 weeks. i mean come on people are using bat shit and all kinds of organic manure type shit. it works dudes. def works. just dont put bleach or something really deedeedee on it.


----------



## MatthewD (Mar 29, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with using human urine as a fertiliser.

*Facts*:


Urine is sterile and doesn't 'breed' bacteria. Being a shit, uneducated grower breeds bacteria 
It is rich in Nitrogen, with low-moderate amounts of PK 
It also contains (with a healthy diet) traces of almost all vitamins and minerals, enzymes and additional Auxins 
It will not change the taste of any part of any plant 
Urine is a word we give to signify excreted fluid; it is not absorbed into the plant as "urine", it is broken down and absorbed as individual compounds by the plant 
For anyone who thinks that using urine has a negative effect on plants, or is "gross/disgusting/wrong"; you're really stupid and you are probably a shit grower. 
*
Tip of the day:* Spend less time uploading photoshopped girls onto your avatar and more time reading Chemistry/Biology sources and learn how to really grow.


----------



## NiKEUS (Mar 29, 2012)

again i'd rather have my own urine than an animals shit if i were to look at it like that.....


----------



## MatthewD (Mar 29, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> no pics to back it up. I BET you are a shit grower.


Yeah, when I wrote that at around midnight, I decided I didn't feel like trecking through the bush to take photo's to impress you. I guess I should have opted for the desperation option and Google Imaged "Marijuana Babes". You can't even spell properly or use punctuation, so why would you be able to understand literature and offer correct advice? Your opinion as as good (more like bad) as anyones. I'll probably get around to uploading some Autumn-Winter Mango Haze grows sometime soon however. Plants grown with piss, shit and seaweed that taste and smell like sweet-ripe Mangoes.


----------



## MatthewD (Mar 29, 2012)

Within one sentence you make every bit of advice you have to offer obsolete. Knowing how to grow means that I have plenty of time to correct the inexperienced growers 

P.S. Trust you to bring up dick's. Is something on your mind?


----------

